# Чего посмотреть?



## Кирилл

*Обитель зла 5*​





Категория фильмов:

Заявлено-Фантастика,ужасы,приключения
По факту-тупая бредовая поганятина,смешно.

Я почему то думал что в наше время так отстойно снимать не умеют.
Две тетки со стальными яйцами и бесконечными патронами валят кучу монстров на раз-два,а мужики которые пришли их спасать подохли как котята при этом перепугавшись до смерти,в отличие от невозмутимых девочек.

Тупейшие постановки сцен-павильоны имтации городов(примитвнее кажись невозможно придумать),какие то зембы из комиксов...

Игра актеров настолько бездарна что я прямо диву даюсь как они на экран попали.
А режиссер по ходу в третьем классе учится.
Голая Мила очнулась в логове врага,потом гениальный искусственный мозг под именем Красная Королева контролирующая власть над миром вдруг так дико затупила что выдала Элис( Мила) костюм и оружие (и в пору-надо же) и та пошла всех валить.
А оказалось это кенты ее взломали сеть врага и ей так фартануло.
Потом их нелепый побег...
Мила песком потрясла еще на арене а напарница ее так вообще из аниме хентай наверно пришла и забыла костюм переодеть.
А особенно запомнился момент когда Элис управляя тачкой протаранила горящий микроавтобус-мужики в штаны наделали,а она при этом даже не моргнула!
Но я заметил-когда она у них спрашивала все ли в порядке мне показалось что она вот-вот заржет от того какая это лажа.
В общем абсолютная бездарность актеров,режиссеров и вообще сценарий отстой.

Ужас наверное в том,что есть непрозрачный намек на шестую часть фильма.
Я не представляю как можно снять еще более худший фильм.


Но когда я выходил из кинотеатра то слышал множество восторженных возгласов о том как все было круто...

Кто чего посмотреть порекомендует?


----------



## грум

Кирилл порекомендовать можно.Но это зависит кому что нравится.
Могу порекомендовать например вот это.
Крепкий орешек: Хороший день, чтобы умереть.С Брюсом Уилисом.
Но это на любителей боевиков.


----------



## Кирилл

Орешков всех смотрел-у меня они в коллекции.
Брюс молодца не опустил орешка до бразильскоих соплей.
Рекомендовать можно все что кажется не тупым,я например смотрю разные фильмы,разных жанров.
Но ненавижу когда меня как зрителя держат за идиота и пытаются под звездную рожу на мониторе пропихнуть какой нибудь бездарный фильм.

Это ведь как музыка: в разных жанрах есть что послушать.

Из боевиков рекомендую ответный удар (британия) Strike Back






Эдакий мужской фильм,без пошлятины и низости.
Мне понравился-рекомендую смотреть с первого сезона.


----------



## TheFirstNoob

*Koza Nozdri*, Нынешние фильмы меня уже мало радуют. Только сегодня решил посмотреть от тебя "Обитель зла 5: Возмездия" Фильм не удивил. Все так же один и тот же замкнутый смысл.

Я вот рекомендую посмотреть фильм который вы может уже и видели т.к. он старый просто, но для меня он новый и реально интересно посмотреть.

Фильм лично у меня в "Вконтакте" называется "Башни - Близнецы". 
Фильм сделан на инциденте в США с двумя башнями близнецами. Когда самолеты в них врезались в результате террористического акта.

Если так не найдете то вот ссылочка: http://vk.com/video35120239_164517643


----------



## Кирилл

*TheAssassin*, о,посмотрю сегодня!


----------



## Кирилл

Трудный фильм.
Самое главное что смотря на то как спасают несколько человек думаешь о том что просто невозможно рассказать и показать то,как не спаслись остальные.


----------



## shestale

*Любителям приключений.*

*Жизнь Пи / Life of Pi*


> Страна: США, Тайвань / Fox 2000 Pictures, Haishang Films, Rhythm & Hues
> Жанр: драма, приключения
> Год выпуска: 2012
> Режиссер: Энг Ли / Ang Lee
> В ролях: Сураж Шарма, Иррфан Кхан, Жерар Депардье, Аюш Тандон, Гаутам Белур, Адиль Хуссэйн,Аян Кхан, Мохд Аббас Халили...


*Описание:* Главный герой фильма оказывается на шлюпке посреди океана в компании неожиданного попутчика — грозного бенгальского тигра.
*Доп. информация:* Янн Мартел, автор одноименной книги, заявил, что вдохновение для написания романа пришло к нему предположительно после прочтения книги бразильского автора Моасира Скляра «Макс и семейство кошачьих» 1981 года, которая рассказывает о еврейско-немецком беженце, пересекшем Атлантический океан на одном судне вместе с ягуаром.


----------



## Кирилл

Посмотрел тут координаты Скайфолл.
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3hXEMB2Y24[/MEDIA]
Ну...актеры играют,снято дорого...
Еле досмотрел-абсолютно неинтересно-чрезмерно приторный фильм.
Уже раздражают суперчелы которые даже не моргают когда у них в трех миллиметрах от глаз смерть.
Тьху на них.


----------



## shestale

shestale написал(а):


> Жизнь Пи / Life of Pi


получила уже четвёртую премию "Оскар" - за лучший адаптированный сценарий". До этого фильм заработал золотые статуэтки за "лучший саундтрек", "лучшую операторскую работу" и за "лучшие визуальные эффекты".


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Жизнь Пи / Life of Pi


Понравилось - фильм дающий пищу для ума.
Хорошо.


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Главный герой фильма оказывается на шлюпке посреди океана в компании неожиданного попутчика — грозного бенгальского тигра


А откуда тигру взяться посреди океана? )))


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> А откуда тигру взяться посреди океана? )))


Не поверишь, из зоопарка)))


----------



## Кирилл

*Drongo*, зоопарк в океане)))
Посмотрите.
И поймете.


----------



## Drongo

шутники. :sarcastic:


----------



## Кирилл

Серьезно.


----------



## Sfera

фильм на 1 раз


----------



## Кирилл

А на 2 раза я даже не припомню кинчика.
А нет,код давинчи несколько раз смотрел.
И матрицу вторую часть -несколько раз ходил на показ,но ни разу не увидел.
Просто засыпал ...постоянно.
Так что пусть матрица тоже на несколько раз будет.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А нет,код давинчи несколько раз смотрел.


читай книгу и фильм будет неинтересен


----------



## Кирилл

Нет не согласен.
Книга не фильм и фильм не книга.
Это разное.


----------



## Sandor

При всем моем уважении к Тому Хэнксу, конкретно этот фильм значительно слабее книги. И вообще, удачная экранизация - большая редкость.


----------



## Sfera

Кирилл, не стану оспаривать. Каждому своя сосалочка.
Просто поделюсь своими заморочками.
Есть фильмы, мною любимые, снятые по книгам, и я их смотрю с удовольствием в сотый раз и буду пересматривать снова. Даже, если в них есть отступление от сюжета/повествования.
И есть фильмы, которые, как мне показалось, испортили все впечатление от книги. Нет, не так. Перечеркнули послевкусие. Для меня важно все: от актерской игры до цвета волос и внешности героев.

Вот недавно вышла экранизация Анны Карениной. Если честно, я глубокой задумчивости от современной трактовки. Вот где действительно "все смешалось". 
Мое мнение, естественно, не совпадет с мнениями критиков, потому что я не лижу зад Джо Райту. На мой взгляд, это даже не трагедия.. Ерунда какая то вышла.

Код да Винчи что-то средненькое, по моему скромному мнению. Лично мне книга показалась интереснее.


----------



## Drongo

Каренину не читал, только потому что там финал трагичный и я его знаю. И этой трагичностью я уже не смогу позволить себе потратить время на прочтение того что и так знаю в конце. )))

Александр Грин - дорога никуда. Почище Карениной наверное, я читал и умирал вместе с героем, переживал вместе с ним, мысленно помогал совершать ему побег, делать подкопы. Короче прочитал раз, запомнилась на всю жизнь, но второй раз я не смогу её прочитать. Бьёт по нервам сильно.


----------



## shestale

Из школьного сочинения: "Анна Каренина переходила железнодорожный переезд в наушниках и с опущенным капюшоном".


----------



## Drongo

...Причём в данном случае детали уже не имеют особого значения. Важен конечный результат. )))


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Каждому своя сосалочка.



Ну кто книги сравнивает с фильмом ?
Три кардана в крестовину поршень в кол!
Это же как жена приготовила и в кафэ сходил.
Конечно дома лучше,тока в кафэ тоже ходим.
Это разные весчи.
Сосалочка...


----------



## Drongo

Качну и вечером посмотрю этот фильм про водолаза-тигра в океане. )))


----------



## ljana12

мне нравятся старые фильмы с Джони Деппом, например "Сонная лощина", хотя смотрела в кино "Суинни Тодд" - бред полнейший.
есть еще интересный фильмец: "Куда приводят мечты"
очень хочу посмотреть фильм "фонтан", но не когда...


----------



## Кирилл

Легенда о Брюсе Ли
Крайне странное кино,но при этом довольно занимательный сюжет.
Столько всего разного об этом человеке было.
Китайцы изложили свой вариант.
Неплохо.
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyIKQF1YVfQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## mike 1

Фильм Время (In Time) в целом интересный фильм со смыслом рекомендую посмотреть. Единственное что не понравилось в фильме это его концовка, а все остальное вроде хорошо снято. 

Краткое описание:

Добро пожаловать в мир, где время стало единственной и самой твердой валютой, где люди генетически запрограммированы так, что в 25 лет перестают стареть. Правда, последующие годы стоят денег. И вот богатые становятся практически бессмертными, а бедные, как всегда, обречены сражаться за жизнь.

Уилл, бунтарь из гетто, несправедливо обвинен в убийстве с целью грабежа времени и вынужден, захватив заложницу, пуститься в бега. Так, ежеминутно рискуя жизнью, эти двое становятся грозным оружием в борьбе с системой. Но вот вопрос: кто кого? А может быть, в дело вмешается третья сила?

Трейлер фильма: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-dhwmIkQgo


----------



## Кирилл

*mike 1*, я смотрел-фильм хороший.


----------



## Drongo

mike 1 написал(а):


> Фильм Время (In Time)


Мне не понравился, не из-за концовки, просто сюжет бредово-абсурдный. Мусор, коп который, по сути норм мужик, а так лажанулся в конце, не может такого быть с психологией где время это твоя жизнь. Там по любому проснулся - зарядился, это уже будет в крови на уровне генетики такое действие. Но абсурдность в самой идее валюта = время твоей будущей жизни. Даже если по сюжету, они так просто снимают\передают время друг другу, что мешает придумать какой-то таймер-блок чтобы накрутить себе эру? Ну, типа как пробег тачкам дрелью накручивают. ) По сюжету вообще нет никакой защиты, проверки кому передаётся, как и сколько. Разовый фильм. На днях ещё один разовый посмотрел - *Эквилибриум*, те же яйца только в профиль, но под настрой пошло нормально.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Разовый фильм.


Сейчас только такие и снимают...)))
Маша уже писала и вот ты тоже верно заметил про это, а что касается НЕ разовых, так например один из моих любимых фильмов это "Место встречи изменить нельзя" по роману братьев Вайнеров "Эра милосердия", я его пересматриваю примерно раз в 2-3 года.


----------



## Кирилл

*shestale*, что за эра милосердия?
на место встречи и служебные романы у меня аллергия-задолбали крутить.
раз сто видел.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> shestale, что за эра милосердия?


http://www.lib.ru/RUSS_DETEKTIW/WAJNERY/zheglov.txt


----------



## грум

shestale написал(а):


> Место встречи изменить нельзя" по роману братьев Вайнеров "Эра милосердия", я его пересматриваю примерно раз в 2-3 года.


Саша а я наоборот 2-3 раза в год.Наверное из за Высоцкого.Да и другие артисты тоже неплохо играют.


----------



## shestale

грум написал(а):


> Саша а я наоборот 2-3 раза в год.


Да, жаль что таких фильмов, которые хотелось бы пересматривать, все меньше и меньше(((


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> так например один из моих любимых фильмов это "Место встречи изменить нельзя"


Место встречи, офигительный фильм. Мне особенно нравится момент когда Жеглов клеит дело вору-щипачу за воровство кошелька, чтобы выудить инфу, Шарапов возмущается. Или когда кричит в рупор - а теперь горбатый, я сказал горбатый. Фильм бомбезный.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> на место встречи и служебные романы у меня аллергия-задолбали крутить.
> раз сто видел.


Про в бой идут одни старики тож аллергия наверное? Этот фильм когда крутили на западе, его тоже не поняли, ну, считали, чё за фигня? Кругом война, а они песни поют. Если ещё учесть что они не понимают не только слов, ну, тоесть в песне есть оттенок, не просто сухой перевод, а какая-то глубоко идущая связь. Ведь главный герой очень хорошо это передал в кадре где он импровизирует тональностью передавая мотивы Сибири, Украины, Грузии. 

Наверняка кому-то хотелось бы видеть сцены а-ля Спасти рядового райна, перл-харбор или подводная лодка U-571. Да, это зрелищно, но восприятие идёт через глаза. "Старики" ты воспринимаешь душой, нервами, ты смотришь, но все эмоции происходят где-то в глубине тебя. Я не знаю как это ещё объяснить.

Есть такой фильм немецкий "подводная лодка" 1981 года, он раз в сто круче U-571, вот сумели немцы спустя всего 36 лет после войны снять фильм который тоже трогает, который не ущемляет ничьё достоинство стран и самих себя. Судьба подлодки трагична, но героизм попадающих в различные передряги выше всяких слов. Они это передали.

Современный "Конвой PQ-17" неплохой, правда тоже разовый.


----------



## Sfera

другое поколение-другое восприятие


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> в бой идут одни старики


Этот понравился.
Меня конкретно служебный роман,место встречи и с легким паром раздражают.
Даже больше -эти фильмы тоже на раз.
Бабуля постоянно их смотрит -по первому и второму вся программа года одинакова.
Голубые огоньки (тьху!!) Пугачевы (тьху!!!) и с легким паром.
Обсмотрелся-не хочу.


----------



## Sfera

Из последних года за 2, можно пересмотреть
Области тьмы (2011), Исходный код (2011), Облачный атлас (2012), Джанго освобожденный (2012)


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Меня конкретно служебный роман,место встречи и с легким паром раздражают.


Ну ты даешь, сравнил "место встречи.." с мелодрамами)))


Sfera написал(а):


> Области тьмы (2011), Исходный код (2011), Облачный атлас (2012), Джанго освобожденный (2012)


Маша, а можно по подробнее, о чем фильмы, какой жанр т.д.?


----------



## Кирилл

*shestale*, я не сравнивал -мне не нравятся эти три фильма.
Даже не то что не нравятся,а шибко надоели)))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_


Sfera написал(а):


> Области тьмы (2011), Исходный код (2011), Облачный атлас (2012), Джанго освобожденный (2012)


Посмотрим-посмотрим)))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Даже не то что не нравятся,а шибко надоели)))


так часто смотрел?)))))


----------



## Кирилл

Саня,так часто ,что аллергия!
Когда у бабули жил -там 2 канала показывали.
И особенно в праздничные дни,когда охота что нить поглядеть-круглые сутки баня,пугачиха и дегенерацикий голубой огонек.
А если еще и петросяна щас вспомнить-пойду головой об стену биться.


----------



## Sfera

Саш, я люблю необычное, поэтому предпочитаю долю фантастики в сюжете
Области тьмы - фильм о том, как стать гением. Американский писатель не особо удачлив в жизни до тех пор, пока не подсаживается на таблетки счастья. Препарат засекречен, заставляет мозг работать на 100%, позволяя главному герою подняться весьма высоко. Однако, не все так просто.. смотрите, фильмец весьма динамичный.

Исходный код (2011) - военный попадает в сознание одного из пассажиров поезда в последние восемь минут его жизни перед катастрофой. Он должен вычислить среди пассажиров террориста. 

Облачный атлас(2012) - сложный сюжет, переплетение 6 историй, связанный друг с другом. Фантастика, детектив. Видеоряд красочный и нескучный.

Джанго освобожденный (2012) -


> Эксцентричный охотник за головами, также известный как «Дантист», промышляет отстрелом самых опасных преступников на Диком Западе. Работенка пыльная, и без надежного помощника ему не обойтись. Но как найти такого и желательно не очень дорогого? Беглый раб по имени Джанго — прекрасная кандидатура.


Фильм с элементами черного юмора, режиссер Тарантино, этим все сказано.


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Области тьмы


Я смотрел-тоже понравилось.


----------



## TheFirstNoob

Фильм "Пророк" (2007г)

год	
2007
страна	
США
слоган	«If you can see the future, you can save it.»
режиссер	Ли Тамахори
сценарий	Гэри Голдмен, Джонатан Хенсли, Пол Бернбаум, ...
продюсер	Николас Кейдж, Тодд Гарнер, Норман Голайтли, ...
оператор	Дэвид Тэттерсолл
композитор	Марк Айшем
художник	Уильям Сэнделл, Кевин Ишиока, Марк В. Мэнсбридж, ...
монтаж	Кристиан Вагнер
жанр	фантастика, боевик, триллер, ...
бюджет	
$70 000 000
сборы в США	
$18 211 013
сборы в мире	
+ $57 439 823 = $75 650 836
сборы в России	
$4 403 850
DVD в США	
$13 242 666
зрители	
2.62 млн, 895.9 тыс., 799.3 тыс., ...
премьера (мир)	
25 апреля 2007, ...
премьера (РФ)	
26 апреля 2007, «Централ Партнершип»
релиз на DVD	
7 июня 2007, «CP-Digital», ...


Подробная информация http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BA_(%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BC,_2007) тут


----------



## Кирилл

*На зов скорби / Les Revenants*

Посмотрел 4 серии -бугагашечки!
Особенно когда человеки приходят домой,а от них как от призраков...ну и развитие событий интересное.
Зажравшихся звездунов и неправдоподобных спецэффектов нет,от этого вдвойне приятнее.
Прямо скажем -оригинально,решил поделиться)))









> Сюжет мистического детективного сериала «На зов скорби» повествует о группе людей, жителей небольшого альпийского поселка у подножия гор и огромной дамбы. Они пытаются вернуться в свои дома, но понимают, что что-то идет не так. Ужасная правда состоит в том, что все они умерли когда-то. Но этот непреложный факт каким-то образом был отменен, и близкие, которые скорбели о них, смогли увидеть их вновь, живых и невредимых, в том же возрасте, в каком они были на момент смерти. Нет, они не были похожи на зомби, некромантов или каких-нибудь еще монстров. Это были обычные люди, просто отставшие от жизни на несколько лет, во время которых их не было в живых. Пришедшие не знали, почему так произошло, и что теперь будет, они лишь желали занять свое прежнее место. Одна из близнецов, четыре года назад погибшая в разбившемся школьном автобусе, жених, по которому невеста грустит уже десять лет, другие погибшие, о которых скорбели – всех их помнили, но не ждали. Родственникам приходится испытывать целую гамму различных чувств. Они бы конечно хотели вернуть своих погибших близких, но ведь так не бывает. Полностью отдаться радости мешает страх. К тому же то-то происходит и с другими законами природы. Как это возможно и что теперь будет, кто сможет все объяснить? Как будто этого мало, в окрестностях поселка разносится слух о жутких преступлениях, похожих на те, что уже происходили несколько лет назад. Видимо, из мертвых восстал и кровавый маньяк, и он тоже не изменился.




На зов скорби / Les Revenants


----------



## Sfera

Ну раз и сериалы затронули, то рекомендую  Форс-мажоры
там и


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> бугагашечки


, и просто занимательное художественное видео.


----------



## Кирилл

Заценим за совместным семейным просмотром!

_Добавлено через 46 минут 12 секунд_


Sfera написал(а):


> Исходный код (2011)


Вчера смотрел-норм кино.
Непривычно что чел в итоге так спокойно начинает смерть встречать,как восход по утрам.


----------



## Sfera

TheAssassin написал(а):


> Фильм "Пророк" (2007г)


хорошее кино, люблю Кейджа



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> На зов скорби / Les Revenants
> Посмотрел 4 серии -бугагашечки!


ты над чем там бугагашечкал? мертвяки ожили, жрут и хотят секса.. 
Не мое кино, показалось нудным и затянутым.

Если важна высококлассная актерская игра, рекомендую
Авиатор (2007)
Остров проклятых (2010)


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Остров проклятых (2010)


Не понравилось.



Sfera написал(а):


> Авиатор (2007)


Посмотрим)))


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Не понравилось.


вот ведь вредный).. почему не понравилось? нет зомби?)))


----------



## Кирилл

А зембы?
Да они там сами зембы.
Что понравиться должно?
Идея -фигня.
То ли мегаглобальные потуги вылечить психа который уже не послужит государству то ли мир психов.
сначала создается впечатление хитрого сюжета-ну это конечно же начинает заинтересовывать.
А потом оказывается что все это тупая банальщина не несущая в себе ни какой то святой человеку цели ни глобальных событий, ни чего то сокровенного такого что смотрящий мог бы понять по итогу,ни полета фантазии...в общем нет смысла даже перечислять что же можно было ожидать,но ожидания которые таяли с каждой минутой просмотра все таки иссякли и вся оригинальность идеи погибла.

Противопоставлю фильм "игра".
Лучше хотя бы.


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> хорошее кино, люблю Кейджа


Пророка тоже месяца два назад посмотрел, суперский сюжет, но Никола Кейдж он хоть и смотрится, но у него всегда бедная эмоциональная мимика. А так придраться не к чему. )))

А кто смотрел *Заложница* (2008 г.) ? Мне понравился кинчик.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> банальщина не несущая в себе ни какой то святой человеку цели ни глобальных событий, ни чего то сокровенного такого что смотрящий мог бы понять по итогу,ни полета фантазии..


ну ты и загнул.."святые цели"


----------



## Sandor

Sfera написал(а):


> люблю Кейджа


Раз так, может вы не смотрели старый фильм (1987) Воспитание Аризоны
Он там еще совсем "зеленый"))
Мне вообще все фильмы братьев Коэнов нравятся.


----------



## Кирилл

Маша,авиатор не понравился-силился дважды посмотреть,просыпался на титрах в конце фильма.
Досмотрел до самолета в свекле.
Мож не под тот коньяк смотрел,попробую под что нибудь иное)))

Чего я тут поглядел.
Сегодня видел стенд с этим фильмом.
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpTiyxECv5k[/MEDIA]
Тоже разок отрубился на пару минут...)))
Фильм рассчитан на впечатлительных людей ,не любящих особо осмысливать.
Мужик умело тасует мнимые факты,основанные на видимых аспектах -я смотрел в конце уже с интересом,потому что техника воздействия мне показалась в итоге оригинальной.
Сначала явно чувствуешь ложь и пытаешься противопоставиться сказанному,но в итоге неуклюжая попытка насадить сомнительные моменты в мозк воспринимается как искренность.
Ну а дальше дело в шляпе.
А по оконцовщине человек,жестко ограниченный в своих возможностях и ресурсах должен вроде бы как почувствовать себя едва ли не героем.
Вот так то-дешевый фильмец но с хорошим материалом для самообучения)))


----------



## kaazam82

судья дредд последний понравился


----------



## Кирилл

*kaazam82*, эм...восьмидесятые-начало девяностых?!


----------



## Drongo

kaazam82 написал(а):


> судья дредд последний понравился


А их два уже? Я думал это про Сталоне который.


----------



## Sandor

Не удивлюсь, если сериал появится))


----------



## Sfera

Охотники на ведьм / Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013) 

мне понравился) в сети уже есть чистые релизы с качественным звуком


----------



## Кирилл

Маша,ссыль как малварьная детектируется...


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, кака така ссыль


----------



## Кирилл

эта...


----------



## Кирилл

А не,это url блокируется.)))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_
На выходных бум сотреть.
Надеюсь на сагу вампирскую не похоже?а то я не выдержу и воткну себе ручку в два глаза.
А потом в уши...сагу вампирскую кто не смотрел- ни капли не расстраивайтесь!


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> и воткну себе ручку в два глаза.


фотку выложить не забудь

фильм по мотивам сказки про пряничный домик и двух лапушек, на более продвинутый лад


----------



## TheFirstNoob

Новинка - Железный человек 3.
Звук нормальный
Качество 360р где-то =)
Озвучка дублированная

http://bobfilm.net/trailer/2971-zheleznyy-chelovek-3-2013.html


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> мне понравился) в сети уже есть чистые релизы с качественным звуком


ДДДАААА!!!!!
Экшн!!
Смотреть на большом монике и с сабом!
Самый умный там пацанчик,который ухаживал за Грэттой-я бы ей тоже грудь протер,я ж джэнтельмен)))
Не понял несколько вещей:
1)все люди как люди,а тут вдруг американистый бойс с бритыми(???) подмышками в те то года? а с ним секси герл!И прикид а-ля крутой сэм....
Наверно что бы добавить симпатии зрителя?
2)откуда там гранаты,пулементы и песты??? полет фантазии? а че тогда не так продвинули оружие?
3)ведьмы каратистки показывали такую матрицу что нео отдыхает,а сдохли так просто!
Ведьмаков где то потеряли

А так классика жанра,снято неплохо.

особенно оторопела меня фраза в конце:

Вы занимаетесь черной магией?тогда мы идем к вам.
В памяти сразу же:
Вы все еще кипятите?тогда мы идем к вам)))

Мария,вам + за кинчик.

пээс.
Форс мажоры тоже ничего,на работе смотрю.


----------



## Techno

Sfera написал(а):


> фотку выложить не забудь


Маша, давно ли такая злая стала?)))


----------



## Кирилл

Это она на меня злится.
И еще одного товарища.


----------



## Сашка

Тока что досмотрел сериал Отряд (идет щас по тв3). Не мог оторватся, оч интересный


----------



## Sfera

все думала, стоит ли.. Теперь качну


----------



## SNS-amigo

Sfera написал(а):


> Теперь качну


А зачем качать, если есть Megogo или даже Zona?

Можно просто смотреть в любое время и в любом качестве и даже сидя на форуме или в мессенджере.
И не только через компьютер.


----------



## Кирилл

Я тупо онлайн смотрю.
Кстати первая серия так ничего,оригинально.

ПэСэ
Крепкого орешка наконец то посмотрел-зэр гут!
Редко когда последующие части не уступают первым, а в чем то даже превосходят.


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А зачем качать, если есть Megogo или даже Zona?


Так не все сидят на высокоскоростном доступе)))


----------



## Sfera

*SNS-amigo*, нужен интернет, а я люблю смотреть везде, где его нет)
пока дочу с тренировки жду, например, смотрю на книжке


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


> не все сидят на высокоскоростном доступе)))



С флеш-модема даже показывает. А у меня инет увы малоскоростной. 



Sfera написал(а):


> например, смотрю на книжке


Хорошее решение!


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> С флеш-модема даже показывает.


там скорости тоже разные)))


----------



## shestale

*Рассказы*
Жанр: Драма, комедия
Режиссёр: Михаил Сегал
Описание: Рукопись молодого писателя попадает в литературное издательство и начинает влиять на жизнь любого, кто откроет её и прочтет хотя бы страницу.
Четыре рассказа из рукописи — это четыре истории с непредсказуемой развязкой.

Трейлер к фильму
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5K6hqZNVlhE[/MEDIA]

P.S.
Последняя новелла содержит эротические сцены. Просмотр фильма с детьми или внуками принимайте в зависимости от моральных принципов вашей семьи.


----------



## shestale

*Легенда о пианисте*
Оригинальное название: The Legend of 1900
Жанр: фэнтези, мелодрама, драма, музыка
Режиссёр: Джузеппе Торнаторе
В главной роли: Тим Рот
Описание: Эту удивительную историю мне рассказал Макс. Началось все с того, что в первый день ХХ-го столетия на пароходе "Вирджиния" в коробке из-под лимонов был найден младенец. Мальчик вырос и провел всю свою жизнь на громадном океанском лайнере, курсирующем между Америкой и Европой, ни разу не сойдя на берег. Загадочным образом научившись играть на рояле, Дэнни Будманн Т. Д. Лемон Тысяча-Девятисотый стал настоящим виртуозом и развлекал публику, играя в ресторанном оркестре. С ним связаны потрясающие истории, а его жизнь превратилась в красивую легенду...
Страна: Италия

Трейлер к фильму
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlqxO2EsIsA&feature=player_detailpage[/MEDIA]

P.S.
В фильме звучит потрясающая музыка.


----------



## Sandor

shestale написал(а):


> В главной роли: Тим Рот


Он мне очень нравится, а фильм в свое время как-то пропустил. Надо будет обязательно посмотреть, спасибо!


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Рассказы
> Жанр: Драма, комедия


Че то не пошло...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Че то не пошло...


Бывает)))
Юмор специфический, под пиво не пойдет, ...нужно вслушиваться в текст.


----------



## Кирилл

Вот ты злыдень-эдак красиво и невзначай меня алкашом обозначил....


----------



## shestale




----------



## Sfera

Иллюзия обмана. 2013


----------



## Кирилл

Уже лицензия?


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, не)) скачала экранку, вполне смотрибельно
НО! этот фильм надо смотреть на большом экране. Зачетно!


----------



## Кирилл

Ой блииинн!
Я попытаюсь подождать....мож смогу....


----------



## machito

*Фильм супер, режиссёру респект!*


----------



## Кирилл

Качество норм уже?


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Качество норм уже?



Торрент выложил, желающие качайте.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Качество норм уже?



фильм 2006 года, конечно, нормальное уже)))


----------



## machito

*Sfera*, чисто по сюжетам и постановка реалистичные, фильм не приедается


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> фильм 2006 года, конечно, нормальное уже)))


Ну я то думал свежак)))

*Голливудские киноляпы про Россию*​


Спойлер: Смотреть нельзя!!! Не открывать спойлер не в коем случае!!! Там troyan-hohotun.haha


----------



## Кирилл

И в итоге:


----------



## Sandor

Смешно))
Только кажется темой ошибся. Или "посмотреть" на майку?


----------



## Кирилл

Да с телефона,жена прислала-тему менять трудно было.


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Иллюзия обмана. 2013


Фильм очень неплох!
Жду качество,буду глядеть на большом экране.


----------



## Sfera

*Koza Nozdri*, ога) сама жду качества


----------



## machito

А что просто посмотреть нельзя, о каком качестве идёт речь чёт не догоняю, 3Д, 4Д или 10Д чего ждёте :sarcastic:


----------



## Sfera

*machito*, чего ждет Кирилл, я не ведаю) кино идт уже на большом экране

я жду DVDRip, пока в сети только экранки, снятые на камеру


----------



## machito

*Sfera*, а вот вы о чём, понял


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> чего ждет Кирилл, я не ведаю) кино идт уже на большом экране


Не имею возможности я в кино сходить,ребяты...
А качество люблю,крепкого орешка очень долго крепился не смотрел,ждал как можно быдет саб погромче включить и не щуриться в моник а нормально позырить!


----------



## Кирилл

*Возвращение героя*
Эдакий классический сценарий.
Шварц потряс булками (их всех перед пенсией приперло что то сыграть??).
Без пошлятины,такой старый добрый сюжет.
Легкий и быстрый-как раз если хочешь отдохнуть и тупо позырить на стрелялки,тока что б снято хорошо.
Крутой засранец,тихонько отсиживается шерифом в колхозе,а тут плохие дядьки мимо шли.
И кента обидели.
Он обиделся и решил спасти мир,заодно честь мундира защитить.

-Ну все,говорит,я мир спасть,кто со мной?
Тока предупреждаю-вы все сдохните!

А все говорят:
-нам стремно тут сидеть,мы лучше вместе сдохнем.
Пиф-паф всех замочили.
А когда всех плохишей замочили,главный пэрэц шварцнеггер с основным бился.
Как ломом.

Короче нормально,хоть и не оригинально.
И это,интеллектуалам принципиальным можно не смотреть-витиеватого сюжета нет.
Просто комикс,хорошо отснятый,предсказуемый но добротный.

Одна лажа:
В конце главарь стоял и головой мотал так долго что я подумал что он завис.
А потом Арни ему втащил.
Надо было сказать "Fataliti!" и смеясь произвести серию комбо что б тот рассыпался как в фиталити mortal kombat.
Ы...

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEc9-kZ-2wQ[/MEDIA]

Вот окончание к фильму:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijh4fcapGY4[/MEDIA]


----------



## shestale

Кирилл, ты случаем на досуге рецензии к фильмам не пишешь?)))


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,сценарии только.


----------



## Кирилл

*Падение Олимпа.*
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42KYz8Y2yeU[/MEDIA]

ООО!
Свежо и зачетно-хоть и не остроумно.

Суть=

_Карейца захватывать белий дома,и требовать конфетка.

Если для корейца не отдать конфетка,то он даст ремня амерканский перизидента.
_

Понравилось как раскатали белый дом,понравилась задумка.
Все было хоккей-и драматизм,и надежда,и вера, и патриотизм.
И добро и зло.
Но одно плохо-пришел хороший дядька которого раньше недооценили,вернее сделали виноватым,и как водится в Америке ОДИН перемочил всех врагов захвативших белый дом за минут 10 где то.
Вот так то.
Причем он там нечаянно был,и вроде как по дружески спас мир.
Ну вот так всегда-только вот кино начнется интересно а америкосы блин все испоганили.
Аж жалко.
Но посмотреть можно,однозначно.


----------



## Кирилл

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnXG19GM65Q[/MEDIA]

Жанр:
Драма,криминал,боевик.



> Нина, молодая девушка — сирота, неожиданно становится свидетелем убийства, совершенного богатым предпринимателем. Теперь она — большая проблема на пути бизнесмена. Девушке негде укрыться, некуда бежать. Ее спасением становится бывший солдат Макс. Отныне он ее ангел-хранитель. Чтобы остаться в живых, им нужно срочно исчезнуть...



Даже не прикольнусь ни разу.
Понравилось.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Драма,криминал,


никогда не смотрю такое из за жанра

вот, вчера была в кино








Местами смешно, местами занятно. Все время ловила себя на мысли, что кусками я это все уже видела. Этакая сборная солянка из Людей в черном, Привидения и многочисленных фильмецов про героев спасителей-суперменов.
Смотрибельно, но не идеал.
Однако времени потраченного на просмотр не жалею. Может, качну себе в хорошем качестве, пересмотрю.


----------



## Sandor

Актуальное кино)))
Отличный фильм, гениальный Том Хэнкс!

Да, да, Игорь, именно гениальный. Я в этом твердо убежден.


----------



## Arbitr

рекомендую посмотреть фильм деточки!!! держал фильм у экрана без отрыва, правда не знаю, решусь ли еще раз смотреть...
я его выложил у себя на форуме, ссылку не даю, чтоб не рекламить.. а кто захочет - найдет
забыл выложить описание


> В обществе, где взрослые зачастую не обращают внимания на подрастающее поколение, а полиция порой совершенно бессильна, дети не могут чувствовать себя в безопасности. Воспитанники детского дома, на своем собственном печальном опыте узнавшие, насколько порочными и жестокими могут быть взрослые, решили взять правосудие в свои руки. Днем они посещают уроки и тренируются вместе с любимым учителем физкультуры, а ночью применяют на практике полученные знания и навыки.
> Им есть что показать насильникам, убийцам и безразличным коррупционерам, по вине которых была загублена не одна детская жизнь: учитель разработал для своих воспитанников курс патриотического воспитания, во время которого дети оттачивают навыки ближнего боя и учатся метать ножи. Мстители, одетые в черные толстовки с капюшонами, очень скоро становятся известны как Деточки, и правоохранительные органы задаются целью любой ценой их обезвредить, в то время как общество только поощряет детский самосуд.


----------



## glax24

тогда уж лучше посмотреть Республика ШКИД.


----------



## edde

Игривое у меня сегодня настроение и смотрибельное, (у 
шефа день варенья) смотрю седьмую серию "под куполом" и жду одинадцатую ""убийства".:blum:


----------



## Кирилл

edde написал(а):


> под куполом


Тоже заценил.
Кстати strik back 4 сезон вышел.




Arbitr написал(а):


> рекомендую посмотреть фильм деточки!!!


Сегодня посмотрели с женой.
Кажись недосняли.
Напоминает это кино:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvvrgT0HFNY[/MEDIA]
Тоже рекомендую.


----------



## glax24

Посмотрел сериал Убийство. Рекомендую до последнего не понятно кто убийца, два сезона посмотрел за два дня. http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/518075/


----------



## Александр Голуб

glax24 написал(а):


> Посмотрел сериал Убийство. Рекомендую до последнего не понятно кто убийца, два сезона посмотрел за два дня. http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/518075/


Начал смотреть...Я так скажу:сериал неплохой...Я как раз искал какой-нибудь детективный фильм и сериал...А тут узнал на форуме про этот сериал...Там еще и 3 сезон есть)


----------



## Кирилл

Тож засел.
Как семечки емае.
Аж спать мешает.
Ух,Александр,Александр!
Нарочно да?


----------



## Александр Голуб

Не знаю,смотрел ли кто...Но могу порекоммендовать итальянский фильм "Бункер"(вроде 2011 года)...Жанр-триллер...Хотя если честно:мне некоторые эпизоды казались смешными


----------



## glax24

ага смотрел, один раз посмотреть можно. мне кстати и бункер и этот сериал один знакомый дал.


----------



## Drongo

Призрачный патруль, так себе, на расслабоне посмотреть можно. Но вот незадача, я после фильма "Погребённый заживо" не могу смотреть фильмы с участием этого актёра. Всё время мысли возвращаются в тот фильм, в ту ситуацию. Посмотрел "Погребённого заживо" на ночь, уснуть долго не мог, возвращаясь к событиям в фильме. Короче особам впечатлительным не советую смотреть. Как по мне так фигня и неестественность на протяжении всего фильма. Но я бы вылез оттуда, имея нож, бутылку спирта, три лампы и зажигалку.

Фильм "детишки", такой треш, не вставило, не правда это и не может быть. Человека убить трудно не только психологически, но и физически, а уж малолеткам взрослого и подавно. По прочности артерии сравниваются с трубочками из-под капельниц, а этим тупым кухонным ножичком там только поцарапать шею можно. Про метание ножей я вообще молчу. Несбалансированый нож метается строго с определённого растояния иначе он может врезаться не тем местом. А так как они метают, он даж одежду не пробьёт. Знаю, потому что будучи подростком увлекался ножеметанием. Показано тупое бездушное общество взрослых, свидетелей, на глазах которых дети чикают других людей. Как по мне то это треш.

Очень понравился "Легенда № 17"
Красивая сказка - "Дом у озера",
Немного лирическая - "Письма к Джульетте"


----------



## TheFirstNoob

Не знаю предлагал ли кто фильм "Метро 2013" ?

Отличный русский фильм. Мне понравилось =)

Кратенько:
Метро попал под затоп и все хотят спасись  (Рассказал блин =))

Кое-что интересненькое:
В роли собаки Тявки снимался метис Петр, наполовину йорк, наполовину миниатюрный пинчер.

В октябре 2011 года съемки проходили в Самаре. Почти две недели Самарский метрополитен играл роль Московского. Съемки велись на строящейся станции «Алабинская», действующей «Московской» и в депо. Метрополитен Самары даже выделил съемочной группе специальный поезд, предназначенный именно для съемок картины.

Для съёмок фильма был сооружён 117-метровый туннель в натуральную величину, и использовались настоящие вагоны метро.

Фильм снят по мотивам одноименного романа Дмитрия Сафонова.


----------



## Александр Голуб

TheAssassin написал(а):


> Не знаю предлагал ли кто фильм "Метро 2013" ?


Смотрел его..Фильм просто лучший!Я русские фильмы особо не смотрю,но этот меня очень впечатлил.Советую для просмотра


----------



## shestale

TheAssassin написал(а):


> Рассказал блин =))





TheAssassin написал(а):


> "Метро 2013"


Ну вот и посмотрели...


----------



## Александр Голуб

Охотники на гангстеров / Gangster Squad (2013)
Лос-Анджелес, 1949 год. Уроженец Бруклина, жестокий главарь банды Микки Коэн держит город в ежовых рукавицах, собирая «грязные» деньги от торговли наркотиками, оружием и проституции, и — если все пойдет, как надо, — к Западу от Чикаго мышь не пискнет без его ведома. Защищают его не только его же головорезы, но и находящиеся у него «на крючке» полиция и политики. Этого хватит, чтобы запугать даже самых смелых, закаленных улицей копов… кроме, пожалуй, небольшой тайной группы сотрудников полицейского департамента Лос-Анджелеса во главе с сержантом Джоном О’Мара и Джерри Вутерсом, которые объединились, чтобы попытаться уничтожить преступный мир Коэна.


----------



## machito




----------



## Кирилл

*machito*, так ак про что тама?


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> *machito*, так ак про что тама?



Можно и глянуть, зачем спрашивать


----------



## Drongo

machito написал(а):


> Можно и глянуть, зачем спрашивать





> Пользователь, добавивший видео, не сделал его доступным в вашей стране


Вопрос Кирилла законен. )))

Что там?


----------



## Sfera

совсем обленились... забейте в гугл, там вам все расскажут и покажут

_Добавлено через 11 минут 35 секунд_
очень долго шла к просмотру этого фильма.
Отечественные кинематограф имеет свойство выпускать киноленты с участием одних и тех же актеров. Тех, кто на коне в данный момент. В свое время экран заполонил буквально своими физиономиями Хабенский, Галкин, Страхов, Домогаров, Безруков... И все! Больше снимать то некого в такой большой стране

*и вот кино "Метро"*

в главных ролях все таже Ходченкова

комментарий не мой, но товарищ читает мои мысли)


> Хорошим бы, фильм стал бы, если бы шалава была верной женой и например тоже врачом на скорой. Которая узнала бы, что муж и дочь попали в катастрофу и тоже бы принимала участие в их спасении. Бизнесмен был бы не мачо любовником, а нытиком вместо толстяка и должен был бы погибнуть. Толстяк должен был бы оказаться, несмотря на свою внешность, вполне мужественным и вполне мог бы спасти бомжиху, которой к слову не мешало бы быть поскромнее. И тогда толстяк мог бы оказаться не женатым и могли бы завертеть еще одну любовную линию. Парень с девкой пусть такими же и останутся, к ним нет претензий. И тогда это был бы фильм катастрофа, захватывающий, заставляющий сопереживать положительным героям. А кокой же тут хеппи энд? Толстяк, который был положительным персонажем, погиб. Врач который тоже является положительным персонажем вроде как садится в скорою вместо со своей потаскушкой женой, но если он не тряпка то через пару дней он с ней разведется. Бомжиха завязала вроде пить, но бомжихой от этого быть не перестала. И только бизнесмен - отрицательный герой в шоколаде. Вот основная мораль фильма, зло побеждает, а добро остается в дураках. А может плыть вагон весом в 42 тонны или нет не столь важно.


Короче, промотала я кино..местами было странно, местами нелепо и противно


----------



## Кирилл

*После нашей эры.*


[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OiRhtYogIU[/MEDIA]


Парень с батьком попадают в астероидную полосу при межзвездном перелете.
Падают на землю.
А там все уже не так как сейчас-людей нет,только дикие животные сильно изменившиеся как и природа.
И все это любит мочить пиплов.

Там параллельно семейная драма и становление личности.

Хорошо получилось.
Отлично.

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_


Sfera написал(а):


> совсем обленились... забейте в гугл, там вам все расскажут и покажут


Ну как бы хочется видеть мнение форумчан,впечатления...


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Хорошо получилось.
> отлично.



мне так жалко птицу((


----------



## Кирилл

Ну не знаю...почему жалко то?


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И все это любит мочить пиплов.


мочили пиплов урсы


----------



## Кирилл

И обезьянки, Маш, хотели пацанчатинки похавать, и птичка деток заправить шлаком пипла по гурмански-живьем как устрицами...


----------



## Sfera

потому что...
у тебя сердце как у Буратино, чтоли? Посмотри Хатико тогда, я не могу смотреть это кино, для меня как пытка

птица спасла Китая, зная, что он замерзнет ночью. Согрела своим телом, сознательно подставив себя. Так она отдала ему долг за защиту ее птенцов.


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Посмотри Хатико тогда


Ты что Маша, я хачика тока из за комментов уже смотреть не хочу)))
Все таки я не девочка и видимо восприятие разное...птица отблагодарила и все.
Жить она все равно не хотела-ей хачика жалко было,она тож смотрела)))
Да и тигры ее потрепали прилично...


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> птица отблагодарила и все.
> Жить она все равно не хотела-ей хачика жалко было,она тож смотрела)))


Буратино с коррозией, интересно, так бывает?))


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> Буратино с коррозией


Если честно я не понял о чем вы,Мария...но я могу быть хоть ржавым Буратилой хоть хачиком...
Кстати-это супергерой наверно?


----------



## Sfera

это ты.., хошь - будешь супергероем)).. Посмотри про собачку кино, тебе все по барабану, зато будешь знать о чем речь идет


----------



## Кирилл

*Sfera*,это тебе!


----------



## machito

главный персонаж *NEO* попал в небытие
Жду выход!


----------



## Кирилл

*machito*, хоть закомментируй- а то название интригующее,я щас смотреть буду!


----------



## machito

*Koza Nozdri*, матрица бессмертна


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> *Sfera*,это тебе!
> Кирилл не заигрывай, или не заигрывайся


----------



## Drongo

Смотрел метро, да, согласен, вроде бы сюжет и нечто своё "родное" есть, но актёры, их роль, как-будто чего-то не хватает там. На целом фильме как-будто есть планка и ты её видишь, ожидаешь бОльшего прыжка, а у них всё недолёт да недолёт. Те же самые чувства после "Гагарин - первый в космосе", там только два кадра сильные вышли, остальное сухая постановка.

А Хабенский меня лично давно кумарит, чтобы быть точным, это началось после ремейка на иронию судьбы, потом почти во всех фильмах его мордашка фигурировала. И как-то не привычно, вроде бы ты неделю назад смотрел фильм с участием Хабенского-алкаша, а тут он уже в мундире царской армии (Адмирал). А морда то одна и та же, даже мимика одинаковая. Нет у него шарма для роли военного офицера.

После нашей эры смотрел, понравилось всё кроме уже набившей искомину зверушки в конце, а-ля чужой.

Понравися фильм "Игра в правду", драматичный и весёлый, или наоборот, весёлый и драматичный, есть над чем задуматься.
Дед 005 тож прикольная комедия, лёгкая без понтов.


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Кирилл не заигрывай, или не заигрывайся


Ну перчаткой то в меня не бросили)))И потом -внимание это штука тонкая....


----------



## Sfera

Киану старенький уже, но Фентези вышло недурное, буду смотреть обязательно.
machito, спасибо за трейлер


----------



## machito

> Киану старенький уже


Да, *Sfera*, уже старенький)) но фильмы с его участием как всегда интригующие


----------



## Кирилл

Это можно посмотреть!






Зомби теперь интересные и не тупые,и фильм логичный.


----------



## Sfera

смотрела, нормальное кино


----------



## Drongo

Вы оба, Сфера и Кирилл гоните, война миров, зомбаки отстойные и смешные, меня на хохот прорвало когда он зубками клацал, гыгы. Ну какой зомбак так сделает? )))

Взять хотя бы штурм Иерусалима, ну это ж чумовая фантазия...

Я вот на днях посмотрел фильм "Я плюю на ваши могилы" обе части, вернее первый фильм и вторую версию (2010 и 2013). То что первый вариант сценарий писался мужиком я понял по тому как она мстила им, такое только мужская фантазия может придумать. А вот во второй, наверняка сценаристка женщина, хотя я не нашёл в cast'e кто написал сценарий. Зажать тисками мужские яички и раздавить их, такое нормальный мужик мужику даже в фильме не поставит. А знаете почему? Ибо нефиг! Ибо нефиг дарить идеи мести всем неуравновешеным женщинам. )))

Но в первом фильме шерифа убили чётко, мне понравилось, я б тоже так отомстил ему. Второй фильм жесточе чем первый, но первый интереснее немного.


----------



## machito

Выход фильма «*Тупой и еще тупее 2*» намечен на *2014 год.* Он является продолжением комедии, вышедшей на экраны в 1994 году и собравшей в прокате 247 миллионов долларов при бюджете в 17 миллионов. В фильме были показаны приключения двух друзей, постоянно попадающих в различные неприятные ситуации из-за собственной глупости. Как и в первой части, главные роли в сиквеле будут играть Джим Керри и Джефф Дэниелс.
*Окунёмся в прошлое))*


----------



## Sfera

Drongo написал(а):


> Вы оба, Сфера и Кирилл гоните


плиз, выражайся более корректно)
кино нормальное, немного несуразное, но нормальное
судя по всему, твое кино "Поворот не туда" все части. Веселого просмотра 




machito написал(а):


> Выход фильма «Тупой и еще тупее 2» намечен на 2014 год.


с ума сойти. Керри решил войти в одну реку дважды. На мой взгляд идея неудачная.


----------



## Sandor

Согласен. Удачные продолжения можно сосчитать на пальцах одной руки, а чаще всего ничего хорошего из этих продолжений не выходит.


----------



## Drongo

Sfera, Я хотел написать Маша и Кирилл. )) Зомби так себе на разок, убить время, моё не лучше, но я тоже "убивал" им время.


----------



## machito

Sfera написал(а):


> с ума сойти. Керри решил войти в одну реку дважды. На мой взгляд идея неудачная.


*Sfera*, а вот я на против, полагаю что "тупые-2" будет очень увлекательная и по сюжетам интересная картина, 
Ллойд и Гарри кадры ещё те...
хотя не спорю, первых им не перешагать скорей всего.


----------



## Кирилл

Мне не очень понравилась первая часть.
Хотите настоящего бездарного и никчемного чего нибудь?

Я из силы досматривал,у знакомых в гостях.
Все пиво выпил и осминогов съел пока они открыв рот смотрели.


----------



## Sfera

какое говорящее название фильма

первый смотреть не стану))))))))


----------



## machito

Sfera написал(а):


> первый смотреть не стану))))))))


естественно, сколько можно его смотреть))))))


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera, как ни странно первый имел не смотря на свое убожество какое то очарование)


----------



## shestale

> Фильм разрешен для лиц старше 18 лет


Неужто те, кому больше 18 лет, такие фильмы еще смотрят?


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Неужто те, кому больше 18 лет, такие фильмы еще смотрят?


Да)))
И представь -говорят что круто....жесть...


----------



## Sandor

Sfera написал(а):


> первый смотреть не стану))))))))


А я ни первый, ни второй смотреть не стану))


----------



## Кирилл

Sandor написал(а):


> А я ни первый, ни второй смотреть не стану))


+1


----------



## Кирилл

Ура,товарищи!
Сезон 4 вышел!


----------



## Sfera

а что в первых трех? интересненько?


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera, конечно!
Посмотреть рекомендую.
Суть в том что фильмов про зомби много.
И в два часа как правило жизнь целого мира не уложить.

А здесь целый мир.
Это история жизни,нет супергероев,нет идеальных мужиков и секси герл лихо машущих ногами убивая сотни зомби.

Есть люди и есть жизнь с их слабостями и недостатками.
Главный герой потерял семью будучи раненным,и после атаки вируса пытался выжить и найти семью.
Когда жизнь дала ему этот шанс люди пробуют построить новую реальность..

Не все так гладко и порой люди оказываются хуже зомби.
Предательство,жизнь,прощение,жизнь на грани и практически сумасшествие...все это прошел Рик.
Его друзья помогают ему справиться с психическим срывом после смерти членов семьй,так долго шедших к воссоединению.

Формируя новое общество люди порою перестают быть людьми,главный персонаж уже не в силах побороть себя и жить.
Но все меняется каждую секунду,новые обстоятельства и новые драмы,новые победы и новые потери...

В общем несмотря на некоторые недостатки в третьей части рекомендую к просмотру.
Кроме детей и впечатлительных.


----------



## machito

Не ожидал что этот фильм понравится.
21 серия.
*



Сюжет*


> Главный герой живет согласно Торе. К нему со спорными вопросами обращаются те, кто не может обратиться в суд. Он разбирает дела и гарантирует исполнение своих решений. Он “крестный отец” клана в своем ареале. Его решение - окончательное. Своих сыновей он учит трем важным вещам: твое слово – самое важное, что у тебя есть; твоя семья – единственное, что для тебя существует; лучше умереть, чем бояться смерти. Конкурентов и врагов много. Его все больше волнует вопрос, на кого он оставит семью и дело, если придется уйти. Старший сын – чрезмерно горяч и не мудр, младший – еще мал. Неожиданно открывается существование внебрачного сына Нодара. Нодар воспитывался в другой, добропорядочной семье, получил отличное воспитание и образование. У него та же склонность – разбирать проблемы людей. Он психоаналитик. И во многом другом Нодар очень похож на своего настоящего отца. Вопрос в том – нужна ли ему такая жизнь, кокой живет его отец? Каким путем идти?


P.S. Израиль.


----------



## Sfera

а я вчера смотрела
*Философы: Урок выживания*
В международной школе в Джакарте таинственный учитель философии в качестве выпускного экзамена предлагает 20 студентам провести мысленный эксперимент. Этот опыт будет самым экстремальным, с которым они когда-либо сталкивались. Используя только силу логики, студенты должны выбрать, кто из них будет достоин получить место в подземном бункере - единственном месте, где можно спастись от приближающейся ядерной катастрофы. Бункер рассчитан на десять человек, а значит тех, кого не выбирают, ожидает жестокая смерть. Реальность классной комнаты эффектно перетекает в воображаемый, но в то же время пугающий мир надвигающегося апокалипсиса.
*



*


----------



## TheFirstNoob

Вспомнился как-то фильмец "Зеленая миля"

Идеальный фильм получился.


----------



## glax24

TheAssassin, подправьте ссылку. не все зареганы в vk.


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> а я вчера смотрела
> Философы: Урок выживания


Ну а авторитетное резюме?...


----------



## machito

Скоро-очень скоро


----------



## Кирилл

Комедию хотите?
Давно не снимали подобного!
Смотреть можно)
Одобрям.

Мы-Миллеры!


----------



## machito

Кирилл, фигня полная, извращенцы


----------



## Кирилл

Дак в том то и дело-соблюдена четкая грань между переборщили и смешно.


----------



## machito

Снято в америкосовском стиле, с ихними пахабными штучками.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну нет,даже американцы не всегда так удачно ставят сцену.
Это же превосходные образы,тщательно отобранные из нашей жизни.
Пусть немножко американисто получилось,но там простои народ такой же как и мы,поэтому нить фильма и получилась удачной даже для российского зрителя.


----------



## machito

Не, Кирилл, фигня полная...думаю со мной многие согласятся имхо.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну так никто не высказался.
machito, а о чем фильм?
Какова основная идея?


----------



## machito

Да ладно Кирилл, замяли )


----------



## Кирилл

Ну вот опять))
Я уже умный вид собрался сделать)
А ты про свадьбу то уже посмотрел или только трейлер?


----------



## machito

Ещё не смотрел, так то есть но качество плохое..подожду ))


----------



## machito

Кто не смотрел, рекомендую. 
Трюки 100% мастерства....одним словом фильм супер.


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Скоро-очень скоро



Я посмотрел.
Грустный фильм скажу я вам ребяты)
Но содержательный.


----------



## Aleksandra

Словенка. Фильм тяжелый и далеко не шедевр, но я не пожалела потраченного времени. Посмотрите...


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я посмотрел.
> Грустный фильм скажу я вам ребяты)
> Но содержательный.


и я смотрела
первые минут 20 смотрела в экран тупеющим взглядом, потом появился Светлаков и, вроде, стало веселее
местами, даже смешно. Но ты прав, смех то грустный


----------



## Marriya

Жду не дождусь


----------



## Sfera

а я вчера Хоббита глядела, ждала цельный год продолжения , довольная, как удав
теперь еще год ждать окончания)))

мой любимчик Леголаз постарел, жалко
значит врут, что время над эльфами не властно))


----------



## orderman

Маша, а как вторая часть по сравнению с первой? А то мне первая показалась немного скучной


----------



## Sfera

ты знаешь, первая мне показалась наоборот повеселее и красочнее визуально. Больше зелени, красивых сказочных видов
Во второй части одни скалы, горы, гоблины и орки - все серое и нудное, зато движуха постоянная - драки

Но мне все равно понравилось. Фентези - мой жанр и я поклонница Толкина, и экранизацию его произведений могу смотреть бесчисленное количество раз


----------



## orderman

Спасибо, буду смотреть


----------



## Кирилл

Маше доверяю)
Тоже с женой посмотрим.


----------



## Drongo

Пересмотрел в 4 захода (6 серий) старый фильм _Два Капитана _поставленный по одноимённой книге.


----------



## Кирилл

Остров везения.






Кино легкое,как салатика поел)
Сакраментального,конечно,нет но на разок закусить сойдет.
Сценарий хороший,но слабоват.


----------



## Sfera

вчера смотрели..
легче не бывает))


----------



## Sfera

Елки 3 - зачетно)) мне нравятся такие "безмозглые" комедии. Просто сидишь и смотришь, не надо напрягать мозг

Для любителей ужасов старый добрый Кинг 
*Телекинез / Carrie (2013)*
сама не смотрела, но очень рекомендуют

для философов и любителей поразмыслить
*Бойфренд из будущего / About Time (2013)*
*Жанр:* Фантастика, драма, комедия
тоже весьма и весьма


----------



## Кирилл

-Я чувствую запах твоего неодобрения?
-Я переживаю за тебя!
-Я верю что у меня все получится....

*Итог:
Большой цели может достичь даже малютка.*


Берите детёв,остальные части семьи и просто посмотрите хороший мульт!

Попкорн тоже сочетается с фильмом.


----------



## machito

Жизненный фильм.


----------



## machito




----------



## Кирилл

Смешно)


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Смешно)


Кирилл, мне понравился тот сюжет когда они после свадьбы поехали в Питер
и встряли не по детски, к тому же она не разу не была там ещё и такое знакомство с городом  во поподалово.....


----------



## Кирилл

А мне понравилось что реалистично и без помпезной драматики.
И молодые все,и беззаботные.


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> Бойфренд из будущего / About Time (2013)
> Жанр: Фантастика, драма, комедия
> тоже весьма и весьма


2\3 части фильма интересная, улыбает, потом скука пошла, последние 20-30 минут еле досмотрел. Нравится улыбка Рэйчел Энн Макадамс, запомнилась с фильма "Клятва" 2012 года. Бойфренд из будущего, чем-то отдалённо напомнил "Моя девушка - киборг". Тоже тема путешествия во времени, любви, драмы, комедии, но фильм довольно с неожиданной концовкой.

Вчера глянул "План побега" Шварц и Сталоне. На удивление вышло очень даже ничего, только в конце без суперперестрелки никак не обошлось. Ну, можно списать это на их ранние "боевые" подвиги. Не могут они без этого, как наркоманы, дай только пальнуть пару раз. )


----------



## Arbitr

вышел фильм *Быстрее, чем кролики///снимались ребята квартет И.. их фильмы: день радио день выборов чего хотят женщины..*
*чесно обхохотался!!никаких тебе гонок стрелялок и юмора ниже плинтуса, *
*так как на ютубе рутубе фильма пока нет - не смог выставить здесь (Кость как бы добавить вконтакте..), да и в контакте пока качество 360*
*ссыль*


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> так как на ютубе рутубе фильма пока нет


руторгааа, ты про онлайн...


----------



## Arbitr

почитал отзывы на руторге, может я _немесный_..ибо мне понравилось...


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Вчера глянул "План побега" Шварц и Сталоне.


Если честно мне не понравился.
Скудный сюжет.

А вот друзья друзей - зачет)


----------



## Кирилл

Arbitr написал(а):


> Быстрее, чем кролики


Эпичная комедия оказалась,собирательная.

Нравится.
Хотя легкий налет фантастичности как раз бы не помешал сюжету,тогда бы вообще кашерно было)


----------



## edde

Забойный реванш
Сталоне и Де Ниро беспроигрышный вариант.


----------



## Sfera

Смотрела *Вий*
такого не ожидала


----------



## glax24

Sfera написал(а):


> такого не ожидала


Маша в положительную или отрицательную сторону?


----------



## Drongo

Говорят фигня и старый лучше, новый только по эффектам, не более, но так пишут, сам не смотрел...Маша ждём тебя )


----------



## orderman

По отзывам на Кинопоиске, тоже ничего хорошего


----------



## Sfera

Кому-то Гоголевский Вий показался скучноватым, поэтому в сценарий решили вплести вторую сюжетную линию, никакого отношения к произведению Николая Васильевича не имеющую.
Вместе-ацкая смесь.

пы.сы. причем сюжетная линия англичанина преобладает над первоисточником. Поэтому в качестве пособия по литературе деткам смотреть ваще запрещу.. Пускай читают книжку

И не страшно совсем


----------



## Drongo

Навеяло. )

_...Пепел руками трогали
Где-то в бессовской глуши
Был вероятно у Гоголя
Острый катар души.

Разве такое вылечить?
Ладаном. Бромом. Борьбой.
Эх, Николай Васильевич,
Бедные мы с тобой..._


----------



## Sfera

а еще они из священника маньяка с топором сделали, а панночка вроде как и ни причем /и не ведьма она вовсе/, здесь я долго смеялась))
Короче, нагороди кучу туеву спецэффектов по "мотивам" повести, но глянуть надо. Все таки 7 лет снимали это чудо.


----------



## orderman

*«Вий» собрал рекордные 607 млн рублей за стартовый уикенд*

Отечественная экранизация повести Гоголя «Вий» собрала за стартовый уикенд 607 млн руб., установив абсолютный рекорд отечественного проката, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на дистрибутора фильма Universal Pictures.

По данным компании, «Вий» обошел предыдущего рекордсмена — фильм Джеймса Кэмерона «Аватар», — собравшего за первый уикенд российского проката 601,8 млн руб.

Эксперты объясняют финансовый успех «Вия» тем, что он стал первым отечественным фильмом в форматах 4DX и D-BOX. Кроме того, определенную роль сыграл «эффект долгого ожидания» — лента снималась почти восемь лет.

Ранее британский актер Джейсон Флеминг, снявшийся в фильме «Вий», назвал его одной из пяти картин, которой он может гордиться.

Источник


----------



## edde

Посмотрел )) Вернее проспал. К авторскому произведению имеет отношение только название, панночка и летающий гроб. Картинку сняли ну не плохо и даже весьма, но на этом все достоинства и заканчиваются. Звук в кино это имха то основное, что вызывает интерес (у меня по крайней мере) то есть история, диалоги и фон который дает настроение просмотру. На слух это пересказ пятиклассника просмотренного накануне боевика - бух-бах, дыщ, тыц, аааа, тыг-дык - тыг-дык, фуууррррауу. А тут как брямц. И на этом фильма вроде закончилась. В общем как-то никак.


----------



## Drongo

edde написал(а):


> На слух это пересказ пятиклассника просмотренного накануне боевика - бух-бах, дыщ, тыц, аааа, тыг-дык - тыг-дык, фуууррррауу. А тут как брямц. И на этом фильма вроде закончилась.


Вспомнился прикольный стих про кино. )))

_Заранее, заранее
Все было решено:
У школьников собрание,
Потом у них кино.
Домой придет
Мой старший брат,
Он мне расскажет
Все подряд,
Он объяснит мне,
Что к чему.
А я большая!
Я пойму._

_И вот он начал
Свой рассказ:
— Они ползут,
А он им — раз!
А тут как раз
Она ползла,
А он как даст ему
Со зла!
Они ей — раз!
Она им — раз!
Но тут как раз
Её он спас,
Он был с ней
Заодно...
Ух, сильное кино!_

_Нет, видно, я еще мала:
Я ничего не поняла.
_


----------



## Sfera

Посмотрела* Ной*
После просмотра захотела стать вегетарианкой.*Лекарь: Ученик Авиценны*
понравился фильм


----------



## machito

Мда...нужно было по библии снимать а не сочинять очередной голливудский бред.
Вот так незаметно искажаются все исторические писания в буквальном смысле.
p.s. Рассел Кроу, круче гладиатора уже не станет имхо...так се разовый фильм.


----------



## OLENA777

А мне нравится наш серил "След" и "Оса"-на пятом.А "Вий"-это наша классика и никогда не надоест-каждый раз видишь по-новому-я имею ввиду отечественный фильм.


----------



## Кирилл

edde написал(а):


> Забойный реванш
> Сталоне и Де Ниро беспроигрышный вариант.


Согласен - посмотрел,добротный фильм.


----------



## shestale

В Новосибирске суд оштрафовал кинотеатры «Киносити» и «Кронверк Синема» на 800 тысяч за показ «Волка с Уолл-стрит». Процесс по остальным кинотеатрам еще продолжается.


----------



## Кирилл

А кино то как?


----------



## shestale

Кирилл, я не успел посмотреть)))


----------



## Sfera

я смотрела, обплевалась, во время просмотра и после не покидает чувство брезгливости и недоумения: "зачем все это вообще снимали? Это же отвратительно"

Л.Дикаприо шикарен, конечно. На мой взгляд гениальный актер,
но фильм-творческая беспринципная лажа, *открытая пропаганда наркомании и бл*дства*

смысл фильма:
миром рулят бабло и наркота, печалька


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera, от юзера с такой авой комментарий втройне красочнее)))


----------



## Кирилл

Хороший юмор!


----------



## Sfera

мне очень понравилась сказка. Джоли на высоте во всех смыслах


----------



## dzu

..20й раз(наверное) , начал смотреть (вчера ) - "Москва слезам не верит" ., просто балдею от этого фильма ))


----------



## Sfera

О! Один из моих любимейших фильмов. Респект


----------



## dzu

Маша , как вижу .."то время" и сердце "замирает" ))


----------



## Chinaski

Могу порекомендовать мой любимый фильм "Осенний бал" 2007г. Эстония
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/269531/video/


----------



## Sfera

отличное кино!


----------



## dzu

Sfera написал(а):


> отличное кино!


и правда, ничего так.., смотрел экранку (качество пойдет) - достаточно увлекательно.


----------



## Кирилл

Да,я тоже смотрел,хотел запостить)
Хорошее.


----------



## Кирилл

Превосходство.

Назревшая тема ,хоть идея и не нова.
Вот этот фильм один из случаев когда надо было делать несколько серий,так как режик тут из кожи вон старался уложиться в два с копейками часа.

Отсюда зажатость сюжета,недоснятость фильма,не достигнут психологический и эмоциональный баланс картины на уровне который мог быть гораздо лучше.
Фильм имеет отличительную особенность - это довольно неплохой набор ярких эпичных фраз.
Наверное это и есть самое лучшее в картине,что может нести хоть какую то интеллектуальную нагрузку,в остальном можно не напрягаться)

Лучшая из них: "Мы не будем с ними сражаться,мы их превзойдем".

Прям понравилось.
Прямо взял себе в арсенал как метод работы.

А еще не понравилось что застреленные хлопцы как то не естественно поднялись.
Ну а в целом с пивом разок можно и поглядеть.


Но режик гад тот еще конечно,мог бы на таком материале шедевр снять.
Жаль,очень жаль.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Special for @Koza Nozdri
*Планета обезьян: Революция (2014)*
...буквально через несколько дней


----------



## Кирилл

Ну значит посмотрю по компу месяца через два)


----------



## Кирилл

А что боитесь нас да? Уж мы то человечество превзойдем))))
Всю стратегию мою выдал !
Ы...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Всю стратегию мою выдал !
> Ы...


Я и сам обезьяна.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну значит посмотрю по компу месяца через два)


Меня товарищ уже достал с этим фильмом - скачать не вариант. Что там интересного ? У вас тут прямо засилие американского (матрицу наверное тоже сотрели), с позволения сказать кино.
Всем прозреть..(сказал слепой.. волхв...)




Вот это к и н о...








А этот смотрели ? Вот вижу,- не тоже ли происходит в мире сейчас..
{Они (какбы holy-wood) как бы программируют сознание - если вы что то видели, даже ужасное, второй и последующие разы воспринимать будете легче}


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> У вас тут прямо засилие американского (матрицу наверное тоже сотрели), с позволения сказать кино.


Ты, прав американское - в сортир на смыв! На полном серьёзе.


----------



## Кирилл

Что за расизм.
Бред чистой воды.
Особенно про башни близнецы - детские наговорки.
Новиков словоблуд недоделанный - сюжет дешевка,и кого он пытался на него купить?
А кино адвокат дьявола - хорош.



Phoenix написал(а):


> У вас тут прямо засилие американского (матрицу наверное тоже сотрели), с позволения сказать кино.


Не правда.
Основания?
Нету.

Мы делимся желанием или не желанием просмотра того или иного фильма,по возможности давая ему оценку,некоторую рецензию.

А все остальное - здоровая конкуренция.Питая некоторую тягу к апокалиптическим сюжетам потратил время на это:
Одна миллиардная доли.
Типа гражданская война,ополчение применило биологическое оружие и наступает конец мира человека.
Но на деле туфта сопливая - сэкономлю ваше время,рекомендую* не смотреть.*


----------



## glax24

Также можно посмотреть сериал Игра престолов, 4 сезона.


----------



## Phoenix

glax24 написал(а):


> Также можно посмотреть сериал Игра престолов, 4 сезона.


Вы серьёзно ??!! Посмотрел отрывок, чуть не вырвало.. Не стоит привыкать к плохому. Знаете же закон преступления - сначала противно, потом терпимо, потом уже всё равно..



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Особенно про башни близнецы - детские наговорки.


Очевидно, что самолёт не мог разрушить метало конструкцию - была бы брешь в пару-тройку этажей, но упасть она не могла. Взрывотехники рассказывали как это делается - минируется каждый этаж, каждая свая под углом перевязывается взрывчаткой-шнуром (не помню как оно называется), чтобы здание сложилось в стопку - что нам и демонстрировали. А самолёта вообще не врезалось, его примонтировали сми. Согласитесь вероятность того что во время взрыва (от любой причины) кто то смотрел вверх на здания - ничтожно мала. Так же, если не ошибаюсь, при врыве третьего здания была уничтожена секретная информация - (наверное террористы туда и метили - только вопрос кого считать террористами).
А вообще экономисты говорят, что случайностей не бывает, да и что люди имеют ввиду говоря - это случайность ? (это случилось, другими словами. В мире всё очень тесно взаимосвязано).
Эти события положили начало *без*-прецендентной слежки за людьми, под предлогом борьбы с терроризмом. Очевидно же Ватсон. -
Очень классное кино, но лучше его не смотреть.


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Очень классное кино, но лучше его не смотреть.


Вы про кино про башни?
Оно да хорошее.
А по остальному - сколько сейчас экспертов не говорили бы,это уже их личное мнение а не факт.
А истинных фактов скорее всего мы и не узнаем.
Тот же Новиков в приведенном вами видео толкает откровенный баян,а люди это воспринимают как мнение эксперта.
А то что в первом видео,про то что посмотрим на Голливуд...так то вообще даже баяном с натягом не назвать,настолько бессмысленное видео.

А игру престолов думаю посмотреть попробовать,уже многие рекомендовали.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Переходим на Болливуд.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Переходим на Болливуд.


а что так все про Голливуд вспомнили?
Тут вроде не только оттуда фильмы.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Телеканал "Комедия" стал часто показывать новые французские комедии. 
Есть что посмотреть, но я особо не увлекаюсь. Смотрю мельком. 
Телек для меня в основном говорящий ящик. Бормочет что-то и ладно.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А игру престолов думаю посмотреть попробовать,уже многие рекомендовали.


Сейчас какие то мазохисты все стали ? Я посмотрел отрывок где на девушку натравили бойцовских собак, без видимой причины, прямо на глазах её спутника.. Вопрос - зачем ? Ответ - воспитание садистского мировоззрения. (сцену искарёженного трупа не показали - упростили так сказать). Такое нельзя показывать и смотреть. За такое надо сразу судить. (это не пафос - это аналитика).
Дети играют в дебильные игры - ходят зомбики, стреляют и у них отлетают бошки.. (от3-7 лет судя по мульт. графике)
Кот бьёт собаку по голове и та истошно визжит переворачивается, падает ит.д. (что бы собака ответила надо оплатить..) - воспитание садизма и идиотизма - думать не надо, бей и "наслаждайся"..
А где преступление и наказание ? В большинстве таких фильмов (про маньяков, например Город грехов..) нет никакого воздаяния - это без-чинство, такое смотреть нельзя.
Вообще так раскручивают и раскачивают цветные революции из одной крайности в другую - от мыльных опер, изобилующих эмоциями, до садизма не знающего эмоций..
Посмотрите наш фильм "Игра" - вы получите нужные эмоции и мотивации.





В каждом "живёт преступник" и сочувствовать им нормально, но сочувствовать садизму, убийству ради убийства, без-смысленному насилию - нельзя..
"я"А знаете почему во всяких фильмецах изображают .. такие вот (даже не знаю как определить ЭТО) уши.. Что бы побольше ЛАПШИ НАВЕСИТЬ


----------



## shestale

Поддубный.


----------



## Drongo

Посмотрел давеча "Морфий" по одноимённому рассказу Булгакова, собственно только ради этого и глянул, и вроде бы интересно весь фильм, но хеппи энд убил, но с другой стороны только такой выход у конченого врача-наркомана был. А вот сценка с минетом там кажется черезчур излишняя.  Наверное сказывается то что сценарий писал Бодров ну короче актёр-молодняк, кровь хотела видеть разврат. ))

А ещё понравился мультик - "Приключение в долине муравьёв", интересный такой, как две разновидности муравьёв(чёрные и красные) воевали за коробку сахара. Со смыслом. ))


----------



## shestale

Спойлер: офф






Drongo написал(а):


> сценарий писал Бодров ну короче актёр-молодняк


Скоро будет 12 лет как его уже нет в живых....страшная смерть в 30 лет.


----------



## Кирилл

Актуальная идея современности.
Хочешь спокойно прожить жизнь - будь как за тебя решили.


----------



## machito

Drongo написал(а):


> Посмотрел давеча "Морфий" по одноимённому рассказу Булгакова


во совпадение, тоже тут недавно наткнулся на него и решил глянуть.


----------



## shestale

Вчера поздно вечером переключая каналы на спутниковом ресивере, устав от просмотра очередных новостей по событиям в России и Украине, я наткнулся на фильм 1962 года с участием С. Крамарова и понял что я его ни разу не видел. Задержался и с большим удовольствием досмотрел до самого конца. Фильм называется "Ход конем". Не замысловатый сюжет, хватает в нем и патриотизма, сами понимаете фильм 1962 года, но смотрится легко, так как в нем много доброго и искреннего юмора.


----------



## Drongo

Драматичное отечественое кино "Небо падших" 2014-й год. Понравилось.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну а мини рецензию?


----------



## Drongo

Ты всё равно такие не смотришь, скажешь бабские слёзы. ))


----------



## Кирилл

Ну вот,теперь все читающие тему знают ваше мнение и содержание фильма)))


----------



## Drongo

Не-не-не, я сказал что это по твоим меркам бабские слёзы. )) Но фильм на мой взгляд снят добротно. Когда-то читал книгу "Большая Пайка", где-то через год, была попытка экранизации этой книги, фильм назывался "Олигарх". Ждал с нетерпением. Ну, то что книга и фильм это две большие разницы говорить наверное излишне, в фильм не влез весь колорит присутствующий в книге. Как-будто в сценарий было взято по 10 страниц с каждой сотни. Самая изюминка это атмосфера того времени, её в фильме нет.

"Небо падших" примерно из той же оперы что и "Олигарх". Бизнесмены, конец перестройки, начало эры капитализма, любовь, предательство, но подан он как бы в форме исповеди со случайным попутчиком. Понравилось то что сюжеты исповеди не обрываются своей незаконченностью. Концовочка могла бы быть и лучше, но наверное из-за неё в конечном счёте фильм так зацепил. Наше кино, это только у нас такая концовка бывает.


----------



## Кирилл

Теперь есть желание посмотреть!
Вот же щипцами вытягивал...


----------



## Drongo

Посмотри. Кстати, Дивергент мне понравился. Уже не первый раз наблюдаю, вроде фильм норм, сюжет норм, а концовки какие-то вялые, у многих фильмов, как-будто не хватает сил придумать интересную. Сейчас они такие, в стиле троеточия ... Типа отдают на откуп фантазии смотрящих.


----------



## Кирилл

Дивергент смотрел,прикольно.
Но концовка вообще неадекватная.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Типа отдают на откуп фантазии смотрящих.


у нас одно время такое практиковали. снимали фильм и предлагали на выбор 2 или 3 окончания фильма. зрители выбирали, потом эту оконцовку и показывали)))


----------



## Drongo

Да-да, как в психологическом триллере "Комната 1408" режиссёрская версия там финал трагичный, а зрительской версии - такой умеренный хеппи энд. Я когда-то его смотрел, года полтора назад наверное. Страшнее его ничего не видел, весь фильм переживал. Особенно впечатлила сценка, вроде наваждение закончилось, мужик спасся, а оказалось что это эффект матрёшки, только продолжение, типа второй уровень страха. Ааа, я там так распереживался за главного героя.


----------



## Drongo

Посмотрели вчера фильм "*Машина*", остался под впечатлением. Некая такая смесь из фильмов - терминатор, превосходство. Крутого экшна нет, вернее всего считаные минуты и всё, в основном же показан эволюция думающей машины к мыслящему существу. В целом фильм зацепил. 

Тупость в ярких шрамах куда вставляли импланты, имея атравматичные иглы и супернавороченые технологии, почему-то не могли сделать эти шрамы не заметными и невидимыми. Ну ещё и причёска у женщины-киборга как у терминаторши - зализаные назад волосы, правда как-то они выглядят, как в клее постоянно, могли покрасивше сделать. )


----------



## Alex1983

Drongo написал(а):


> Посмотрели вчера фильм "*Машина*", остался под впечатлением. Некая такая смесь из фильмов - терминатор, превосходство. Крутого экшна нет, вернее всего считаные минуты и всё, в основном же показан эволюция думающей машины к мыслящему существу. В целом фильм зацепил.


Мне не понравился.


----------



## Sfera

Рекомендую!








Качественная добрая фантастика.


----------



## Drongo

Маша, фильм не плохой. Смотрел неделю назад, понравился, хоть отчасти напоминало Дивергента. )


----------



## machito

Вчера смотрел "Конфуций"
p.s. фильм 2010 года, но что то не помню чтоб смотрел его раньше )


----------



## Кирилл

А кто смотрел С чего начинается Родина?
У меня какое двоякое чувство,где то даже отвращения к главным героям,к которым по идее должен проникнуться симпатией.
Да и в чем тут начало Родины?
Но все мои знакомые в восторге.

Кто смотрел,скажите...


----------



## Sfera

я не в восторге


----------



## Кирилл

Вот вот.
Я не пойму где должно родиться патриотическое чувство или начало.
Кино в чем то интересно,но совсем не относится к тематике с чего начинается родина на мой взгляд.
Чему этот фильм научит?
Что наши спецслужбы аморальны,что гордится нечем и все такое.
А вот запад там как раз представлен в более лучшем свете.


----------



## machito

Кирюха, сериал что ли ?


----------



## Кирилл

Да.
8 серий


----------



## machito

Тогда тоже не ахки


----------



## Охотник

Режиссер из Узбекистана? У него ж другая родина, че уж тут говорить -- другой менталитет, другое понимание. 
В последние годы много появились фильмов на тему продажных агентов. Сама эта игра на людских судьбах мне не нравится.


----------



## machito




----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Посмотрели вчера фильм "*Машина*", остался под впечатлением.


Тоже не понравилось.
Одно хорошо - есть мораль.
Она такова - у человека был второй шанс,была возможность созидать.
Но увы.

А так режиссер провалился - не удалось создать единого сюжета,который бы заставил переходить в сюжеты психологически.
Игра актеров тоже так себе.А вот кстати насчет западных ценностей,кино которое дает почву для того что бы переосмыслить многие вещи.


----------



## Drongo

Судную ночь смотрел, обе части, первая фиговая, не понравилась, чего не скажешь о второй, тоже не оставило равнодушным. А так двойные стандарты, у кого есть деньги тот и заказывает музыку, в целом к этому всё и сводилось.


----------



## machito




----------



## Кирилл

Развал США,население Советского Союза 410 миллионов человек.
В 90 годах расстрел белого дома США.

Председатель ЦККПСС товарищ Владимир Путин.
СССР самая мощная и большая держава в мире.

А Припять прекрасный,красивейший город.

Интересно?
Тогда смотрим:






Первая серия немного фуфлыжная,но остальные 7 все лучше.

Вот.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Начну с последней страницы, ибо всю тему сечас не осилю.
Посвященный.
Никак не пойму, почему этот фильм сравнивают с Дивергентом? Тематика несколько другая. Сам устой общества очень напоминает Эквилибриум. Но, если второй, из мною перечисленных, более серьезный, то первый более молодежный. Смотрел его без сравнения с Дивергентом. В принципе, понравилось, если особо не вдумываться.
Конфуция не смотрел, может как-нить и гляну.
С чего начинается родина смотреть просто не хочу, надоело негативное отношение к старому режиму, уж сильно его поносят последнее время.
Машину пытался посмотреть, но настроение было не то. Нудный он.
Судная ночь - дилогия прикольная, опять же, если не вдумываться. Лично мне, как раз первая часть больше второй понравилась. Вторая больше на больше на боевик похожа, чем на фильм, который должен что-то донести до зрителя. На счет идеологии власти богатых, лучше посмотреть Ярость 1 и 2. Пусть и от Уве Бола, но, если сделать скидку на него, идеология раскрыта в полном объеме.
Тупой и еще тупее 2 не смотрел. Жду того, кто подтолкнет на это. Боюсь испортить впечатление от первого фильма.
Про Чернобыль много чего могу сказать, но лучше не буду. Я очень много книг прочитал из серии С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р. Сам сериал интересный, но можно было сделать на много лучше.
Лубителям артхауса советую посмотреть фильм Чернила/Инк/Ink. Сам фильм малобюджетный, без особых спецэфектов, местами нудный, но впечатление оставил сильное.


----------



## Кирилл

Фильм очень жесткий.
Дурак.
Но его посмотреть нужно.


----------



## Chinaski

Только что посмотрел "Овсянки" отличный фильм, грустный правда... Думаю всем кто любит русскую тоску понравится.







ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Лубителям артхауса советую посмотреть фильм Чернила/Инк/Ink. Сам фильм малобюджетный, без особых спецэфектов, местами нудный, но впечатление оставил сильное.


я любитель артхауса) дай больше инфы по фильму, не могу найти. Желательно год, страну и режиссера) ну или хотя бы год и страну.
P.S. это не который короткометражка на 25мин?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Инк/Ink 2009 США Джеймин Винанс
Это не короткометражка, это полнометражный фильм на 1 час 47 минут.


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR, с недавнего времени перестали нравиться фильмы США, наши отечественные куда лучше, даже те же сериалы.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito, 
Артхаус не в счет. Там, обычно, нет всей этой америкосовской чепухи.
Koza Nozdri, 
Вот только что посмотрел фильм Дурак. Все про нас, все в нашем стиле.. Гг оч понравился, да и сам фильм тоже.


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR, 


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Артхаус не в счет. Там, обычно, нет всей этой америкосовской чепухи.


всё равно гав*шка


----------



## fseto

можно посмотреть


----------



## Кирилл

Заценим)
А это видели?


----------



## fseto

Кирил, название знакомо, а так не видел.
ЗЫ. Мне почему-то, никогда времени не хватает для просмотра фильмов. Точнее никак не выделю время для этого. Но после как настроюсь... смотрю сразу 2, а то и 3 фильма в день


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А это видели?


Еще нет, но желание посмотреть есть, т.к. отзывы о нем противоречивые


> Власти Мурманской области запретили прокат фильма «Левиафан» на территории региона, передает *FlashNord*.
> 
> «Решение о запрете проката фильма приняла Марина Васильевна [Ковтун — губернатор]. Губернатор осталась недовольна, как в фильме показаны жители Севера», — сообщил источник в правительстве.
> 
> Глава заполярного поселка Териберка, в котором проходили съемки фильма «Левиафан», Татьяна Трубилина также выступила против проката фильма на больших экранах.
> 
> Ранее фильм «Левиафан» Андрея Звягинцева *получил* «Золотой глобус» в номинации «Лучший фильм на иностранном языке». Картина также может попасть в список номинантов на «Оскар» за лучший иностранный фильм.





> Видеть и принять этот фильм стоит, хотя бы как прививку от того самого чувства безысходности, которого главные герои фильма не переживут, а посмотревшим фильм зрителям сделать это будет легче.


----------



## Кирилл

Да,бал бла бла...даже кричали запретить фильм,потому что типа антиросийский.
Но я точно говорю: фильм правда.
Жизнь.
Причем тут жители севера?
Снята наконец то реальная жизнь простого человека.
Без красок,романтики,героизма и прочих слюней.
Все как есть.
И касаемо власти тоже,опять же говорю из жизненного опыта.
Все - правда.
Периферия так и живет,не важно северный это народ,сибирский или уральцы.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Но я точно говорю: фильм правда.


А ты уже видел?
Жизнь она разная бывает. Можно показать ее как с хорошей стороны, так и с плохой.
И так и так будет правда.


----------



## Кирилл

Да,смотрел.
Так бывает.
Верю.


----------



## shestale

Так и я верю, но все дело как раз в том, нужно это показывать или нет.
С одной стороны нужно, что бы задуматься о том, а правильно ли мы все живем, если в обществе есть подобное.
С другой стороны, может и не нужно, т.к. не все это воспримут правильно, увидев очередную порцию грязи.
п.с.
ладно не будем уже оффтопить)))


----------



## Кирилл

Так тема о кино,почему не обсудить то?
Вовсе не флуд.


----------



## Drongo

Не давно посмотрел "Ярость" с Бредом Питтом, военный, времён ВоВ. Понравился. Хоть в конце там такой мегабатлл неестественный, да ещё и ночью. Нереал сидя в танке в потёмках отбивать круговую оборону пехоты... Но в целом фильм понравился, там нет конкретной привязки к историческим фактам, чисто судьба одного экипажа танка. Но поставлено здорово и Бред Питт сыграл здорово.

Единственное, сомневаюсь я в том что танки "Шерман" были такими сильными, вроде они ездили на бензине и вспыхивали сразу, могли даже самовозгораться, наши танкисты, получившие их по ленд-лизу нелюбили их за эту особенность и справедливо называли их зажигалками. Я это к тому, что поджечь амеровский танк не составляло труда для немцев. Очень понравился батлл "Тигра" с четырьмя "Шерманами", мурашки пробрали, там уже сам с Бредом орал куда ехать. )) Особенно, когда они стреляют по лобовой броне, и нифига не могу сделать. Стало реально страшно, а чтобы ты сделал там? И ступор...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вовсе не флуд.


Отлично, тогда добавлю


> *Левиафа́н* (ивр. לִוְיָתָן‎ (чит. _ливьята́н_) — «скрученный, свитый») — морское чудовище, упоминаемое в Ветхом Завете. Иногда отождествляется с сатаной.









Убийство Левиафана. Гравюра.
Гюстава Доре, 1865 г.


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Не давно посмотрел "Ярость" с Бредом Питтом, военный, времён ВоВ. Понравился.


Тоже глянул - не понравилось.


Drongo написал(а):


> чисто судьба одного экипажа танка. Но поставлено здорово и Бред Питт сыграл здорово.


Вот и все...что есть в фильме.
Бред Пит сыграл,а коллеги его не очень в образ вжились.

Понимаете-американцы шли от Парижа до Берлина,освобождая земли от оккупантов. Где хоть одно упоминание о других странах и войсках?
Не справедливо.
Да,воюющие всю вторую мировую дяденьки: американисто стрижены и зачесаны,курят сигареты с фильтром (белым),говорят "черт побери" и "о боже","сынок".
Делают высокоморальные па,словно воспитывая друг друга,пафосно манерничают.
Когда Бреда ранили в первый раз и его друзья пытались помочь,было чувство не братского единства а то что они сейчас в десна бахнутся.
При этом немцы потом участливо прекращали огонь и ждали когда наши герой нюни в кулак соберут.
Ну а потом опять суровая война)))
Спецэффекты видно что нарисованы.

Больше всего выморозило два момента: когда Брэд говорит валите спасайтесь,а я немцев на себя возьму.
Типа приказ выполню.
Сначала тот,кто считается самым слабаком или негодником говорит "черт побери!" и остается,ну а потом и вся команда тянется и говорит,ну ладно,мы то ж за компанию сдохнем.
И смотрят таким взглядом...ну в общем любой кто смотрел американские фильмы эту сцену в вариациях сто раз видел.
Хоть бы сыграли по оригинальнее как то,а то точно по шаблону,я аж заулыбался.

Второй момент: весь фильм меня какие то ощущения терзали,где то было,где то проходили ... и вот когда салага,уже возмужавший,уезжая,оставшись в живых смотрит в окно меня аж простреливает!
Ну конечно,9 рота!
Только 9 роту реально классно сняли,а ярость это сказка для взрослых,любителей американской брутальности. В данном случае - весьма посредственной.


И пряники: бой с тигром самый интересный,тут постарались.

Вот,как то так...
Ну,может я и не прав,кто еще смотрел?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Я тоже смотрел =Ярость=.
Ну что сказать? Если к фильму относиться серьезно, то это полный провал. Финальная битва, казалось бы то, над чем должны были как следует поработать, напоминает хоровод третьего рейха вокруг новогоднего танка (горит, да еще и выстрелы мелькают - чем не гирлянды?). Причем все немцы упорно стараются побегать перед танком, наверное специально, чтобы попасть под пулеметы. Потом небольшая передышка, видать немцы бегать устали, и опять все по новой.
А вот если особо не задумываться над содержимым, то фильм довольно не плох, особенно всеми упомянутая сцена с тигром. Она действительно держит в напряжении.
Последнее время стараюсь к содержимому фильмов серьезно не относиться.


----------



## Drongo

Да там ещё трассирующие пули чертили горизонт, ощущение что смотришь Звёздные войны, алые такие трассировки не настоящие. Факт в том что американцы были на той войне и какое-то моральное право ставить фильмы про ту войну у них есть. Вон я когда пацаном был, смотрел фильм "Долгие вёрсты войны", первую часть, навсегда оставила след. Хотя пересмотрел недавно момент, когда их пятеро оборонялось от немцев, ну, эмоций таких как в детстве не было, хотя в целом, те детские эмоции никуда не пропали. Посыл - не отступать остался. Надеюсь вот, что когда-нибудь всё же выйдет кино "]28 Панфиловцев". Если оно будет всё такое же как этот кусочек, то это будет величайшее кино.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Обнаружил занятный сайт для бесплатного видеопросмотра фильмов и передач.
Думаю, что человек любого возраста найдет себе здесь интересное кино. 
http://kino-cccp.net/
Название пусть вас не смушает. Фильмография интернациональная.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Поддубный.


Вот,посмотрел.
Очень крутой фильм,здорово снято,сыграно,срежиссровано!
Класс.
Один вопрос остался: когда там кадр был - поезд по мосту едет.
Неужели в те времена такие мосты ставили?


----------



## Drongo

Рекомендую *Адмирал. Битва за Мён Рян*. Голливуд на фоне этого фильма смотрится как детская киностудия. Конечно, можно по придираться что вёсельная сила не в состоянии дать такую скорость против течения и идущий сзади кильватер вёсельных суден ясно говорит что там винтовой двигатель, но это если сильно придираться. В целом всё вышло офигенно, выдержаны все моменты, драматические, баталии. Как говорится, всего в меру. Под впечатлением. 300 спартанцев это отстой по сравнению с экранизацией этой истории.


----------



## machito

Реальное кино


----------



## Кирилл

Хозяин тайги.
Раз сто смотрел))
В том числе версию которую как это сказать,"отредактировали".
Сегодня сделал небольшой крюк в поездке,побывал...красотища)))
Вот тут все и было.
Ээээх щас бы лыжи!


----------



## Phoenix

Ой.. что за репертуар у вас..  Вот, посмотрите.


----------



## Drongo

Жду премьеры фильма Марсианин, обещают в октябре 2015 года, а пока прочёл *книгу* за 2 вечера, запоем. Это капец! Это капец! Книга улёт, читал с широко открытыми глазами, я не спец конечно по космосу, но переживал за героя как вживую, забывая о том что по настоящему так вряд ли вышло. Даж догадывался о хеппи-энде и всё равно переживал. Там прям с первых строк начинается интерес.

Там как он воду добывал с топлива, с мочи, картошку выращивал, потом с воды нужно было топливо сделать. Там такие познания и мгновенная реакция нужны и права на ошибку нет. Сломаешь регенератор воздуха и кают. А чистого запаса кислорода него на пол года. Корочь, не знаю как кому, но мне офигенно понравилась. Трейлер смотрел, фрагменты вроде ничего, но атмосферу переживаний книга создаёт глубже.

Концовка-эпилог даже не разочаровала, я сам бы на его месте так бы подумал, после такого напряга уже всё становится серо и скучно, ещё бы, столько времени на повышеной концентрации внимания, на пределе... Но книга стоящая. Корочь, у кого времени хватает по вечерам - читайте.



Спойлер: фрагмент книги



_Запись в журнале: 6-е марсианские сутки 
Я в полной заднице.
Это абсолютно взвешенное мнение.
В заднице.
Первые шесть дней из двух месяцев, обещавших стать самыми значительными в жизни, обернулись кошмаром.
Даже не знаю, прочтёт ли кто-нибудь эти строки. Думаю, в конце концов мои записи всё же найдут. Может, лет через сто.
Ну, для отчёта… На шестые сутки я не погиб. Определённо, наша команда сочла меня мёртвым; не могу их винить. Быть может, в мою честь объявят день национального траура, а на моей странице в «Википедии» появится запись: «Марк Уотни — единственный из людей, погибших на Марсе».
И, по всей видимости, это окажется правдой. Потому что я наверняка здесь умру. Только позднее, не в шестой день программы, когда все думают, что я уже покойник.
Так, посмотрим… с чего начать?_


----------



## Кирилл

Смотрели а зори здесь тихие новый?






Сыграно хорошо,снято хорошо,концовку не понял немного.
Люблю фильмы про ВОВ.

Ну есть один момент,конечно,где от Расмус ожидал чуть большего...


Drongo написал(а):


> Жду премьеры фильма Марсианин,


Ага,тоже внетерпежь уже))


----------



## Phoenix

Drongo написал(а):


> Жду премьеры фильма Марсианин






Там офигененная радиация.. нечего там делать человеку, по крайней мере в физическом теле (с 13 мин конкретно про сабж)
А теперь, после просмотра этого ролика оцените эти ваши красивые, но бредни.. Зачем тратить время на обман ?!


----------



## Drongo

Phoenix, Фильмы Терминатор1-2-3, Искусственный разум, Превосходство, Вспомнить всё, Бегущий человек, Капитан Немо, etc это всё красивые бредни, но вы же их смотрели наверняка. Не читая книгу уже ляпнули своё мнение об интересности произведения. В литературе существует уйма несоответствий, но они не делают от этого книгу не интересной.


----------



## Phoenix

Смотрел кое что из этого, но мне тогда лет 15 было, на волне видео салонов насмотрелся ихних блокбастеров.. до сих тошнит. 4-й крепкий орешек раз пять пытался посмотреть.. но увы засыпал  организм не принимает.
Они же брешут ! Что бы вы (мы) стали дебилами.. А искусство (искусственно созданное) им в этом помогает своим лицедейством (почти лицемерством). На этом поднимают нехилое бабло еще. А вы (мы) уши развешиваем и хаваем. А зачем они это делают ? Что бы все мал-помалу привыкали к тому, что они там набрехали. Да что там они уже почти весь мир захватили без войны.. Ведь посмотрите как преподнесли своё покорение Луны - просто мастера лжи !!!
Вы же не просто читаете - вы делаете это частью своего мировоззрения. А это уже..
И потом тот отрывок, что привели - явно не высокого стиля.
http://www.kara-murza.ru/manipul.htm - вот что надо читать.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix, 
Зачем же так серьезно относиться к кинематографу и литературе?
В подавляющем своем большинстве они несут чисто развлекательный характер, без какого-либо намека на искусство.
Лично у меня время просмотра фильма, это врамя отдыха мозга. Если мой мозг будет участвовать в просмотре фильма, то ни один фильм мне не сможет доставить удовольствия от просмотра. Примерно то же самое и с книгами, только там еще задействуется воображение. Но ни в коем случае я не пытаюсь обдумать, возможно ли то, вто происходит в фильме/книге, и уж никаким боком не сопоставляю это со своим реальным миром.

Drongo, 
Спасибо за ссылку на книгу. Прочитал взахлеб. Жду фильм. Но даже в трейлере нашел пару нестыковок с книгой. Боюсь разочароваться.


----------



## Drongo

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Но даже в трейлере нашел пару нестыковок с книгой. Боюсь разочароваться.


Я сначала трейлер посмотрел, потом книгу, но кадр где он распахивает землю как-то выглядит слишком "по-землянски", в книге-то он и койки приспособил под площадь. А ты какое несоответствие нашёл? Но думаю всё равно может получиться интересный фильмец.


Phoenix написал(а):


> И потом тот отрывок, что привели - явно не высокого стиля.


Эм... Скажите, а вы когда-нибудь спотыкались и падали на землю, на пол? Положа руку на сердце, что вы первое произносили вслух или про себя? Высокопарные слова обладающие глубоким философским смыслом и литературным построением? Или ограничивались репликами типа: *admin: завуалированно материться тоже нельзя* , ой мамочки и в том же духе?

Просто на мой взгляд это естественная реакция, выбирать слова в минуту опасности не приходится и уж тем более следить за их высокохудожественностью. )

Крепкий орешек да норм фильм все три части, даже не смотря на то, что ГГ стреляет бесконечными патронами. А так, фильмы смотрятся по принципу: глаза есть - мозги не нужны. )


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Зачем же так серьезно относиться к кинематографу и литературе?


Да, измельчали сегодняшний кинематограф и литература....


----------



## Кирилл

> Дааа,Пархомыч,не девки нонче пошли,не те...


----------



## Phoenix

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Зачем же так серьезно относиться к кинематографу и литературе?
> В подавляющем своем большинстве они несут чисто развлекательный характер, без какого-либо намека на искусство.
> Лично у меня время просмотра фильма, это время отдыха мозга. Если мой мозг будет участвовать в просмотре фильма, то ни один фильм мне не сможет доставить удовольствия от просмотра. Примерно то же самое и с книгами, только там еще задействуется воображение.


О, благодатная почва для программирования сознания ! (Хлеба (попкорна ), так сказать, и зрелищ..) А вам не кажется, что ~15'000'000'000 клеток мозга должны таки работать ?
(а не выходить с пивом.)








Drongo написал(а):


> Просто на мой взгляд это естественная реакция, выбирать слова в минуту опасности не приходится и уж тем более следить за их высокохудожественностью. )


В том и дело, что космонавты высокоморальные люди. Поскольку терпение это нравственная категория, а терпение им нужно даже больше кислорода. И представить, что он близок к панике невозможно - у них жесточайший отбор. И проработаны любые нештатные ситуации.




(C 11 минуты по сабжу.)


----------



## Drongo

Так в том-то и дело, осознание опасности и последствия того что он остался один и эта констатация что он _где-то в заднице_ вполне укладывается трезвость мышления. Он же не внушает себе, спокойно, всё норм. В минуты опасности и паники главное найти точку опоры, любую, мысленную, психологическую, физическую. И ваша ссылка на 15 миллиардов клеток не вяжется с тем, что вы даже не прочитав книгу начали говорить о том что она дескать такая-сякая. Как раз этот астронавт будет вам примером, пусть даже вымышленным и литературным, но примером, в котором задействуются 15 миллиардов нейронов.

Паника это беспорядочность действий не приводящих к успеху, а констатация критической ситуации и осознание её, позволяет выработать любое приемлемое решение, пусть даже отсрочивание наступление конца, но это конкретная попытка что либо предпринять.

Прочтите всё-таки книгу забыв на время чтения о некоторых возможных нестыковках. Вы увидите в ней описание огромной воли к жизни, желание выжить, победить обстоятельства, трезвость суждения, анализ ситуации и последствия проводимых экспериментов и действий. Не нужно сразу бросаться костьми на амбразуру, вон, дескать так не бывает.

И по поводу программирования сознания, вы в курсе что учёные и психологи давным давно уже утвердили тот факт, что фантастика, литература и т.д. являются выработкой различных сценариев для человечества, тоесть, это некая программа, первичное руководство, а вдруг произойдёт то-то или то-то. Даниэль Дефо - Робинзон Крузо. Кто из нас не представлял себя на его месте? Кто из нас не представлял ту или иную вымышленную ситуацию или диалог после фильма или перед важной или ответственной встречей. Да все. Это и есть программирование себя. И в этом нет ничего зазорного. Хуже когда показывают прыжки с 5-этажек без переломов. Но это же фильм. Как уже говорил: глаза есть - остальное нафиг.

Когда вы смотрите блокбастер с применением ядерного оружия, взрывов, техники, вы смотрите на крутые спецэффекты, а не на глубокомысленные диалоги персонажей. Джентельмены удачи смотрели? Так тоже не бывает, но мы же смотрим. )


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo написал(а):


> А ты какое несоответствие нашёл?


У него из семьи были только родители, а в трейлере он смотрит на фотографию жены и ребенка.
Панарамная фотография с марсопроходца должна была появляться добавлением вертикальных полос, а не беспорябочным наслаиванием кадров.


Phoenix написал(а):


> А вам не кажется, что ~15'000'000'000 клеток мозга должны таки работать ?


А кто сказал, что они не работают? Они в просмотре фильма не участвуют, но это не значит, что они бездействуют.


----------



## Phoenix

Drongo написал(а):


> он остался один и эта констатация что он _где-то в заднице_ вполне укладывается трезвость мышления.


О, да это укладывают в мышление американцев в каждом фильме ! И это наводит на мысль о некой культуре (культе) безнравственности - любить, то что не нравится и что противно (ведь в заднице, извиняюсь гавно. Может вы не в курсе ?.. вообще странно такое внимание к заднему приводу )
Читал как то про исследователя, замерзшего в антарктиде - ни одного бранного слова там не было - он как бы молился.
Едут в машине верующий и не верующий и тут аварийная ситуация - не верующий матерится, а верующий молится - спонтанная реакция у обоих.
Безбожникам в космосе нечего делать. Это не просто выдумка, этот рассказец - это подмена понятий. Святотатство.


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А кто сказал, что они не работают? Они в просмотре фильма не участвуют, но это не значит, что они бездействуют.


Не ну в самом деле.. разве уследишь, что там твои клетки в башке делают ? работают или спят - этож никто не знает.. Я даже ночью умею размышлять. Это даже иногда мешает - приснится какой то сон интересный - а тут разум всё обламывает, зараза говорит, что это сон..


----------



## Drongo

Ага. )


Phoenix написал(а):


> Едут в машине верующий и не верующий и тут аварийная ситуация - не верующий матерится, а верующий молится - спонтанная реакция у обоих.


_Батюшка садится в такси. Едут. . налетают на кочку.
Таксист: "Вот мля!"
Батюшка сидит молчит. Опять налетают на кочку.
Таксист: "Да грёбаный насос!"
Батюшка сидит терпит. Едут дальше, попадают в яму.
Таксист: "Да ну нах!"
Батюшка не выдерживает: "Зачем так выражаешься сын мой? Скажи просто, Хвала Господу! И всё будет хорошо."
Таксист успокоился, едут дальше, и тут раз, колесом попадают в открытый люк, колесо отрывается.
Таксист: "Ааа, Хвала Господу!"
И тут колесо раз, и обратно прикручивается.
Батюшка: "Да ну на%уй!!!"_


Phoenix написал(а):


> О, да это укладывают в мышление американцев в каждом фильме ! И это наводит на мысль о некой культуре (культе) безнравственности - любить, то что не нравится и что противно (ведь в заднице, извиняюсь гавно.


Смотрим Мишу Задорнова чаще и больше.

Кстати, раз уж речь о космосе зашла речь. Челябинск. 2013 год. Падение метеорита. Оле-оле-оле-оле. Те же яйца только в профиль. )






И кстати в нагрузку, да будет вам известно, что на войне, на Великой Отечественной, во Вьетнаме и в Афгане, случались ситуации когда стреляли свои по своим спутав позиции, спасал именно русский десятиэтажный мат, да простит меня админ. Это факт. И этот мат звучит куда хлеще какого-то невинного словечка типа _задница_.

По поводу вашего разума, боюсь это нервное расстройство раз спите так плохо что сознание не отключается. Или вы наверное поглощены научным трудом, физика, доказательство принципиальности нерешаемой задачи? Не путайте отдых с работой. Чтение это досуг, а не ещё одно поле мозговой деятельности. Ладно спорить можно до бесконечности, но иногда хороший мат встряхивает, улыбает и ободряет лучше чем куча лингвистически правильных фраз...


----------



## лис.хвост

> А вам не кажется, что ~15'000'000'000 клеток мозга должны таки работать ?


 а они работают, обрабатывают сигналы зрительного нерва, или я путаю?)


----------



## Phoenix

Дело не в мате в быту, а в литературе и кино. Жёлтизна короче говоря.


tisha написал(а):


> а они работают, обрабатывают сигналы зрительного нерва, или я путаю?)


А вы думаете, что за зрение отвечает графический сопроцессор ? Обычно никогда не смотрю фильмы которые широко рекламируют. Это ширпотреб в любом случае.


Drongo написал(а):


> По поводу вашего разума, боюсь это нервное расстройство раз спите так плохо что сознание не отключается. Или вы наверное поглощены научным трудом, физика, доказательство принципиальности нерешаемой задачи? Не путайте отдых с работой.


Нет, я специально этому научился - просыпаться во сне. Сплю хорошо, но маловато.. А что такое отдых ? Самый лучший отдых - переключение с одной задачи на другую. "Этот плакат увидя, запомни правило простое - работаешь сидя - отдыхай стоя"





Так или иначе вы наберётесь стереотипов того, что вам понравилось, хотя вы это и не осмыслили - просто повелись на эмоции. Результат может вам не понравиться через время...
И вообще зря вы недооцениваете образное искусство - образ это сигнатура. Ведь не даром есть выражение - читать между строк - во всех произведениях есть второй (или ещё глубже) смысловой ряд.


----------



## Кирилл

Терминатор 5 ... не надо было снимать.
Сдал Арни,лажанули режиссеры...мдя...


----------



## Phoenix

Такой смотрели ? Китайцы атаковали Америку с помощью электроники за долги в несколько триллионов.


----------



## Phoenix

Кто я (2015)



 



Отличный фильм про хакеров.


----------



## Drongo

А кто смотрел "Битва за Севастополь" ? Про женщину-снайпер. Одно напрягло только, трахотня наподобии как в фильме "Сталинград". Вообще хорошо сыграна роль у девчонки, мне понравилась. Понравилось что фильм хоть и сделал акцент на любовную линию, но не ушёл в неё с головой. И сильный момент был, когда военный врач, еврей, тоже любивший эту девушку, отдаёт ей свой пропуск на эвакуацию. Мне понравилось сильнее Сталинграда.


----------



## Phoenix

Не смотрел, но осуждаю  Сталинград==они сражались за Катю, Битва за Севастополь==они сражались за Люду ? Бондарчук извращенец.


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Такой
> 
> смотрели ? Китайцы атаковали Америку с помощью электроники за долги в несколько триллионов.


Посмотрел...ну тупыыыые!!

Анбэшник смотрел как помирает его ребенок от измождения из за нехвата воды но не искал природных источников,не собирал ночную влагу...да и вообще фильм даже под пиво кажется придурковатым.



Phoenix написал(а):


> Кто я (2015)



Интересно! Хочу посмотреть!



Drongo написал(а):


> А кто смотрел "Битва за Севастополь" ? Про женщину-снайпер. Одно напрягло только, трахотня наподобии как в фильме "Сталинград". Вообще хорошо сыграна роль у девчонки, мне понравилась. Понравилось что фильм хоть и сделал акцент на любовную линию, но не ушёл в неё с головой. И сильный момент был, когда военный врач, еврей, тоже любивший эту девушку, отдаёт ей свой пропуск на эвакуацию. Мне понравилось сильнее Сталинграда.



Фильм понравился,но он не дотягивает до наших нормальных фильмов о войне.
По мне немного перегнули с эмоциональной частью,ну и срезали фильм - полчасика не хватило на более логичное разворачивание событий.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Интересно! Хочу посмотреть!


Мне понравился. Концовка прикольная.


----------



## Drongo

> талинград==они сражались за Катю


Да я не помню как он называется, помню только что там тоже про снайперов, но в Сталинграде, там когда они решали кто первый перепрыгнет на этаже дырку, один прыгнул и снайпер немецкий прям в полёте его мочканул. Я про тот имел ввиду. А насчёт они сражались за Люду, так там вообще-то она сражалась за всех. Спорить дальше не имеет смысла, вы не в теме. )


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фильм понравился,но он не дотягивает до наших нормальных фильмов о войне.


Кстати, новый "А зори здесь тихие" очень даже ничего, и старшина так его чётко сыграл и девчонки в тему были все. Понравился ничуть не хуже оригинала.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Drongo написал(а):


> Понравился ничуть не хуже оригинала.


Хм.. Неожиданно. Пропустил этот фильм только из-за того, что не хотел расстраиваться сравнивая с оригиналом.
Надо посмотреть.


----------



## Phoenix

Drongo написал(а):


> А насчёт они сражались за Люду, так там вообще-то она сражалась за всех. Спорить дальше не имеет смысла, вы не в теме. )


Так про чё фильм ? Про оборону Севастополя, Снайпершу или про это ? Вот что странно. По украински название укр. «Незламна» — «Несокрушимая». Более конкректно. А если про битву за Севастополь, то она же не решила исход её однозначно - неувязочка. (Бондарчук таки продюсером)
Такие фильмы всё таки про историю, а её пытаются исказить в том же "Сталинграде" - мы то её доподлинно не знаем, вот и дурачат через высокое искусство. А картинки, да красивые..


----------



## Drongo

Название лишь отдалённо к фильму относится, скорее что место событий на крымском плацдарме происходило, но в целом и название норм, вы опять привыкли мыслить стереотипно, раз битва то непременно море крови и экшн, там будет и море крови и экшн, но весь фильм. Короче либо смотрите либо нет, что спорить, не правда ли? Не смотрел, но осуждаю. )


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Хм.. Неожиданно. Пропустил этот фильм только из-за того, что не хотел расстраиваться сравнивая с оригиналом.
> Надо посмотреть.


А новых "Дартаньян и три мушкетёра" тож зашибенный, я прям в восторге был, не песенный как с Боярским, но в меру комичный, драматичный, трагичный и сыграно великолепно. Дартаньян душка в новом лице. )


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> А новых "Дартаньян и три мушкетёра"


Мне не понравились,особенно импортные.
А зори здесь тихие - нормуль кино,согласен.


Phoenix написал(а):


> Кто я (2015)


Тоже понравился фильм,особенно как имитировали общение хакеров - оригинально)


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Мне не понравились,особенно импортные.


Я про наш фильм http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/713355/ или ты имеешь ввиду что она не понравилась?


----------



## Кирилл

А это не видал) Посмотрю,спс.


----------



## Golandec

Нужно будет тоже посмотреть. Все таки Жигунов спродюсировал


----------



## VexMD

Golandec написал(а):


> Нужно будет тоже посмотреть.








соотношение бюджет/сборы отпугивает


----------



## Кирилл

Наши фильмы стабильно такую статистику имеют)


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Мультсериал «Маша и Медведь» закрывается...*
До новых встреч! (Серия 52)


----------



## HotBeer

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А это не видал) Посмотрю,спс.


плюсик


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> *Мультсериал «Маша и Медведь» закрывается...*
> До новых встреч! (Серия 52)


Мобільна версія ВКонтакті
Не смотрел, но наслышан..
Цензуру надо вернуть, но кто их будет контролировать ?


----------



## Кирилл

И что цензура даст?


----------



## Phoenix

Оградит детей от социальной инжинерии на экране.


----------



## Severnyj

Феникс, я вот например лет уже наверное 16 телевизора не видел, а были б дети и они бы не смотрели, нечего там делать в большинстве случаев)))

А на тему чего посмотреть, недавно посмотрел вот этот фильм, мне понравилось, особенно если знать предпосылки, героев и их труды: 
КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты

Ну еще посоветую эти. 
Луна и грош - 



 - жаль что без перевода, но кто читал книгу тот поймет.
На западном фронте без перемен (1930) - КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты

Как смотреть и искать думаю никого учить не надо))


----------



## Severnyj

1) Честно говоря и интернет-то я не особо смотрю, ну там сгорело, тут взорвалось, в основном читаю новости только ИБ и софта.
2) Ютуб тоже специально не смотрю, если только музыку, да и то, по телевизору не посмотрю же я какие-то инди-группы или классику.
3) Основное времяпровождение - книги, вино и друзья. Отрицание мира)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## GvU

*ДОМ*.


----------



## Theriollaria

Подозрительные лица (Обычные подозреваемые) The Usual Suspects
КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты
Фильм старенький. Спецэффектов 0. Но рази последних 5ти минут его стОит посмотреть.

Кто я Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher
КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты
Свеженький фильм, на модную сейчас темку - про хакеров. Здесь уже вполне захватывающий сюжет на всем протяжении фильма. И такой же интересный выверт в самом конце, как и в предыдущем фильме.


----------



## Alex1983

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Кто я Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher


Хороший фильм)))


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Кто я Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher


А было,теперь голи!


Phoenix написал(а):


> Кто я (2015)



Мне вот понравился фильм вне себя.
Хороший сюжет.


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер: Bushido Man










Классический фильм в лучших традициях ногопашных единоборств.




Спойлер: Сиськастый волейбол



КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты
В среднюю школу приходит новая учительница, и ей тут же предлагают курировать волейбольный клуб мальчиков. Но, как оказалось, эти мальчики никогда в волейбол и не играли-то, да и сама Тэрасима-сэнсэй не особо в нём разбирается. И вот, чтобы убедить ребят тренироваться и постигать азы волейбола, ей приходится заключить с ними сделку: если парни выиграют хотя бы один матч стартующего школьного чемпионата, она обнажит им свой бюст.
Казалось бы, даже само название предполагает нечто в духе "Горячей жевательной резинки" или "Американского пирога". А на деле фильм действительно интересный. Ибо в корейских фильмах даже поцелуи как в старых советстких, а потому присутствует куча намеков но без самой эротики.





Спойлер: Неудачники



КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты




У детей и подростков образовался своеобразный круг по интересам. Каждый, кто имел отношения к этой организации преследовал одну цель, он хотел раз и навсегда лишиться позорного клейма неудачника, мечтал заслужить уважение и авторитет среди сверстников. Но все их попытки и старания не увенчались успехом ровно до того дня, когда они не познакомились с мастером боевых искусств, который впоследствии стал их учителем и наставником.
В чем-то похож на Сискастый волейбол.


----------



## Newbie

Очень добрый фильм про попаданцев. КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты


----------



## Theriollaria

Смотрю передачу "Рожденные в СССР", что на канале "Ностальгия" и наткнулся на интересное 



Это интерпретация "Му-му"


----------



## Aleksandra

Белая птица в метели. Кто не смотрел - обязательно посмотрите.


----------



## Кирилл

Смотрели на работе "Перевозчик-наследие".

Мда... какой то сопляк пытается играть Стэтхема.
Актеры дрянь.
Сценарий дрянь.
Сюжет фуфло...похоже воровать бабки научились и за бугром,столько денег вбухали а на выходе - ноль.
В общем - не тратьте время,не смотрите.


----------



## Phoenix

Чего бы посмотреть? 




Что такое скука ?


----------



## Sfera

меня одно название " в чем же смысл жизни..." уже отворачивает))))... не засирайте себе мозг советами бредоманов, живите так, чтоб близкие без вас своей жизни не представляли. в этом и будет смысл вашего существа и существования


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> меня одно название " в чем же смысл жизни..." уже отворачивает))))


Оха.
Его просто нет.
Жизнь она и есть жизнь,нечего там искать смысла...живите и наслаждайтесь)


----------



## Phoenix

Там про скуку. Скука возникает оттого, что человек не управляет свей жизнью, а различного рода игры дают иллюзию управления. И потому люди, особенно молодые, ударяются в игры. Играть роль куда проще, чем реально управлять своим окружением, быть в нём кем то.


Sfera написал(а):


> живите так, чтоб близкие без вас своей жизни не представляли. в этом и будет смысл вашего существа и существования


Эх, сказать бы это Варварам Карауловым.. Сэлфиманам и всем кто рискует своей жизнью лишь для того, что бы доказать кому то, что то.. (а всем это пофиг, но они этого не знают)


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Играть роль куда проще, чем реально управлять своим окружением, быть в нём кем то.


Золотые слова,Юрий Венедиктович!


----------



## Phoenix

*Как двигают Окно Овертон *


----------



## Phoenix

Призраки Гойи (2006) смотреть онлайн бесплатно
Призраки Гойи. Отличный фильм. На стыке времён инквизиции и французской революции. Франциско Гойя известен своей манерой изображать внутреннюю сущность людей и событий.


----------



## Aleksandra

Роковая красотка с Эльмалехом в главной роли.

«Роковая красотка» Киносвидание — когда смотреть по ТВ в Ташкенте — Яндекс.Телепрограмма


----------



## machito

Aleksandra написал(а):


> Роковая красотка с Эльмалехом в главной роли.


Ну вот эта картина с сигаретой, отбивает все желание смотреть фильм, какие бы не были сюжеты и герои,
фильм все равно отрицательного характера для девочек в целом (сначала посмотрели потом закурили тоже)


Спойлер: -----------


----------



## glax24

machito написал(а):


> (сначала посмотрели потом закурили тоже)


Бред говоришь, кому надо и без фильма курят.
Ты в детстве после просмотра "Ну, погоди" тоже начинал курить?


----------



## Phoenix

glax24 написал(а):


> Бред говоришь, кому надо и без фильма курят.
> Ты в детстве после просмотра "Ну, погоди" тоже начинал курить?


Ну я курил, правда не в затяг.. но потом да.. А может и от мультика, тогда это не порицалось, все курили.. Но в кино зачем это ?


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> Ну вот эта картина с сигаретой, отбивает все желание смотреть фильм, какие бы не были сюжеты и герои, фильм все равно отрицательного характера для девочек в целом (сначала посмотрели потом закурили тоже)


Ну а что такого то? Конечно и девицы и парни курят, чтобы казаться взрослее. 
Есть неплохой относительно свежий популярнонаучный сериальчик "Адам портит все". Если посмотреть его, то станет известно, что фразы про "кушайте яблоки, пейте сок и молоко" - ни что иное как рекламные слоганы начала-средины прошлого века. Потому что, как и говорил Штирлиц-Тихонов: "источник забудется а фраза останется".
Так что да, курение в кино специально добавлялось как скрытая (а в некоторых фильмах, в том числе и советских - и явная) реклама. Так же как и дарение кольца с бриллиантом на помолвку - результат 60тилетней рекламы крупнейшего амлазодобытчика "Де Бирс" и многое другое...


----------



## machito

glax24 написал(а):


> Бред говоришь, кому надо и без фильма курят.


В семьях где курят мамы, и у этих мам есть дочки, они в любом случае закурят, либо все либо одна, но закурят по любому.
А киношная показуха с фактами запрета, ох как действует, на подсознание ребенка.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так что да, курение в кино специально добавлялось как скрытая (а в некоторых фильмах, в том числе и советских - и явная) реклама.


Тут брали интервью, у звезд кино, так в реальной жизни они не пьют и не курят, ведут здоровый образ жизни, занимаются спортом.
Прививают стереотипы к которым сами не принадлежат, значит занимаются растлением... как такое назвать.


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> В семьях где курят мамы, и у этих мам есть дочки, они в любом случае закурят, либо все либо одна, но закурят по любому.А киношная показуха с фактами запрета, ох как действует, на подсознание ребенка.


Ну так курение в кино - это изначально было рекламной компанией табачных монополистов а отнюдь не ради "правды жизни". Вспомним про известнейшего Модель-рекламирующего Marlboro, который умер от рака (частично это хорошо показано в фильме Здесь курят — отзывы — КиноПоиск). 


machito написал(а):


> Тут брали интервью, у звезд кино, так в реальной жизни они не пьют и не курят, ведут здоровый образ жизни, занимаются спортом. Прививают стереотипы к которым сами не принадлежат, значит занимаются растлением... как такое назвать.


А кто ж признается что в больнице по пол года проводит, на вывасывании жира да убирании морщин? Конечно они рассказывают - что это природа, гены и физические упражнения.


----------



## Newbie

Вчерась глянул старенький фильм "Отточенное лезвие" (Sling Blade), режиссер и главная роль Билли Боб Торнтон. IMDb: 8.00. Все-таки сумашедших, лучше Торнтона, никто не играет! Адназначна! 
Отточенное лезвие — всё о фильме — КиноПоиск


----------



## shestale

Тем кто любит документальное кино, рекомендую серию фильмов:


> Все фильмы этого цикла - о вере человека в себя и о великом навыке выживания. Жизнь моих героев настолько сурова и одновременно красива, что не рассказать о ней просто нельзя. Может быть, их судьбы послужат для кого-то примером, кому-то помогут посмотреть на себя другими глазами, позволят переосмыслить собственную жизнь.


СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ ЛЮДИ - YouTube


----------



## Theriollaria

Интересная подборка короткометражек-ужастикоф. На любителя ессно.
16 страшных фильмов ужасов, которые вы можете посмотреть менее чем за 20 минут


----------



## Акаунтер

Да сейчас можно все что угодно найти на сайтах


----------



## Кирилл

В кинематографе кризис...снимают низкобробный ширпотреб в основном.


----------



## Theriollaria

Kиpилл написал(а):


> В кинематографе кризис...снимают низкобробный ширпотреб в основном.


Полно интересный неамериканских фильмов. Главное не вестись на рекламу сразу. И да, в кинотеатрах их не крутят.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну так а поделиться?...


----------



## Theriollaria

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Ну так а поделиться?...


Я не уВерен, что ты любишь корейские/китайские фильмы. Там специфика подачи. А так:
Детектив Д (2 разных есть + сериал)
Детектив К (тоже 2)
Сиськастый Волейбол
У бабули есть талант / Чёртова бабуля / Адская бабуля
Клиника любви / Любовная клиника 2015
Плохая сестра 2014
Ветеран 2015
это из того, что в этом году смотрел (написал далеко не всё. Что вспомнил.)


----------



## pnz

Theriollaria написал(а):


> корейские/китайские фильмы.


Их смотреть не удобно. Все персонажи на одно лицо.


----------



## Theriollaria

pnz написал(а):


> Их смотреть не удобно. Все персонажи на одно лицо.


Есть такое. В фильмах по единоборствам обычно один из бьющихся снимает верх или еще чегонить. Чтобы их отличить можно было. Но иногда не спасает и, действительно, сложно отличить кто где. Но в данном списке ГГ и злодеи вполне различимы между собой. Никаких проблем.


----------



## Кирилл

Китайские еще периодически бывают очень сильными,корею ни раз не рискнул смотреть))
Попробовать что ли.
Но мне ближе славянская и европейская физиономия.
А тут уже беда.


----------



## Theriollaria

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Китайские еще периодически бывают очень сильными,корею ни раз не рискнул смотреть))
> Попробовать что ли.


Там интересная подача. Будет непривычно. А к лицам привыкнешь. или НЕ привыкнешь.


----------



## DllPok

Kиpилл написал(а):


> корею ни раз не рискнул смотреть))


смотрите «Весна, лето, осень, зима... и снова весна» режиссера Ким Ки Дук, может вам понравится


Kиpилл написал(а):


> Ну так а поделиться?...


смотрел фильмы иранского режиссера Аскара Фархади&#769; (особенно нравится «Развод Надера и Симин») и режиссера Мохмальбаф-- мне понравился 
или режиссера Эухенио Дербес (Мексика) пример фильм «Инструкции не прилагаются»


----------



## DllPok

вот список некоторых фильмов, что посмотрел и оценил по 10-балной шкале, ̲и̲м̲х̲о̲ 



Спойлер: фильмы



реж→◘◘◘ ►
гл_роль→☻ 

1. В диких условиях { Into the Wild } 8/10 ██
реж. Шон Пенн. гл_роль Эмил Хирш 
*************************************************************************************************************************************************************
2. Бойцовский клуб { Fight Club } 8/10 ██
реж Дэвид Финчер гл_роль Эдвард Нортон, Бред Питт
********************************************************************************************************************************************************
3. Остров проклятых { Shutter Island } 7/10
реж Мартин Скорсезе гл_роль Леонардо ДиКаприо, Марк Руффало, Марк Руффало, Бен Кингсли 
************************************************************************************************************************************************************
4. Тринадцатый этаж { The Thirteenth Floor } 6/10
реж Йозеф Руснак гл_роль Крэйг Бирко && Гретхен Мол
*******************************************************************************************************************************
5. Чистый лист ( La tête en friche ) 6/10
реж Жан Бекер гл_роль Жерар Депардье ☻ Жизель Казадезю ☻ Моран 
***********************************************************************************************************************************
6. Помни { Memento } 6/10
реж Кристофер Нолан гл_роль Гай Пирс && Кэрри-Энн Мосс
************************************************************************************************************************************
7. Диалог с моим садовником { Dialogue avec mon jardinier } 6/10
реж Жан Бекер гл_роль Даниель Отой, Жан-Пьер Дарруссен
*********************************************************************************************************************************************************
8. Гигантский механический человек { The Giant Mechanical Man } 7/10
реж Ли Кирк гл_роль Дженна Фишер, Крис Мессина
*********************************************************************************************************************************************
9. Пиджак { The Jacket } 6/10
реж Джон Мэйбери гл_роль Эдриан Броуди, Кира Найтли
***********************************************************************************************************************************************************
10. Господин Никто { Mr. Nobody } 6/10
реж Жако ван Дормель гл_роль Джаред Лето, Сара Полли
*********************************************************************************************************************************************
11. Неуместный человек ( Den brysomme mannen ) 7/10
реж Йенс Лиен гл_роль Тронд Фауса Аурвааг ☻ Петронелла Баркер
************************************************************************************************************************************************************
12. Фонтан { The Fountain } 4/10
реж Даррен Аронофски гл_роль Хью Джекман ☺ Рэйчел Вайс ☺ Эллен Бёрстин☻
******************************************************************************************************************************************************
13. Шоу Трумана ( The Truman Show ) 8/10 ██
реж Питер Уир гл_роль Джим Керри ☻ Лора Линни
**************************************************************************************************************************************************
14. Дети природы (Les enfants du marais ) 6/10

реж Жан Бекер гл_роль Жак Вильре ☻ Жак Гамблен
**************************************************************************************************************************************************

15. Потомки ( The Descendants ) 6/10

реж Александр Пэйн гл_роль Джордж Клуни ☻ Шейлин Вудли 
******************************************************************************************************************************************** 

16. Там, где сердце ( Where the Heart Is ) 6/10

реж Мэтт Уильямс гл_роль Натали Портман ☻ Эшли Джадд ☻Стокард Ченнинг
*************************************************************************************************************************************************************
17. Достучаться до небес (Knockin' on Heaven's Door 8/10 ██

реж Томас Ян гл_роль Тиль Швайгер ☻Ян Йозеф Лиферс
*************************************************************************************************************************************************************

18. Пока не сыграл в ящик (The Bucket List 7/10

реж Роб Райнер гл_рол Джек Николсон☻Морган Фриман
*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

19. Куда приводят мечты (What Dreams May Come 6/10

◘ ◘Винсент Уорд ☻Робин Уильямс ☻ Кьюба Гудинг мл. ☻ Аннабелла Шиорра
***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

20.В погоне за счастьем ( The Pursuit of Happyness 8/10 ██

◘ Габриэле Муччино ☻ Уилл Смит ☻ Джейден Смит
***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
21. Реквием по мечте ( Requiem for a Dream 6/10

◘◘Даррен Аронофски ☻ Джаред Лето ☻ Дженнифер Коннелли
***************************************************************************************************************************************************************

 22. Эффект бабочки ( The Butterfly Effect 6/10

◘◘◘ Эрик Бресс◘◘ Дж. Макки Грубер ☻Эштон Кутчер☻Эми Смарт
********************************************************************************************************************************************************************
23. Игры разума ( A Beautiful Mind 9/10 ██

◘◘ Рон Ховард ☻Рассел Кроу☻Эд Харрис
*************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
24. Зеленая миля (The Green Mile 9/10

◘ Фрэнк Дарабонт ☻Том Хэнкс☻Дэвид Морс☻Майкл Кларк Дункан
******************************************************************************************************************************************************
25. Семь жизней ( Seven Pounds 6/10
◘ Габриэле Муччино ☻Уилл Смит
***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
26. Адвокат дьявола ( The Devil's Advocate 9/10

◘ Тейлор Хэкфорд ☻Киану Ривз☻Аль Пачино☻Шарлиз Терон
*************************************************************************************************************************************

27. Области тьмы ( Limitless 7/10

◘ Нил Бёргер ☻ Брэдли Купер☻Роберт Де Ниро
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************

28. Запах женщины ( Scent of a Woman 7/10

◘ Мартин Брест Аль Пачино☻Крис О’Доннелл
***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

29. Инструкции не прилагаются ( No se Aceptan Devoluciones 8/10

◘ Эухенио Дербес ☻Андрес Васкес
*****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

30. Всегда говори «Да» (Yes Man 7/10

◘ Пейтон Рид ☻Джим Керри☻Зои Дешанель
********************************************************************************************************************************
31. Форрест Гамп ( Forrest Gump 9/10

 ◘ Роберт Земекис ☻Том Хэнкс☻Робин Райт☻Гэри Синиз
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

32. Хороший год (A Good Year 6/10

◘ Ридли Скотт ☻Рассел Кроу☻Марион Котийяр☻Альберт Финни
*************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

33. Заплати другому (Pay It Forward 7/10

◘ Мими Ледер ☻Кевин Спейси☻Хелен Хант☻Хэйли Джоэл Осмент
********************************************************************************************************************************************************

34. Персонаж ( Stranger Than Fiction 7/10

◘ Марк Форстер ☻ Уилл Феррелл☻ Мэгги Джилленхол
***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
35. Праздник любви ( Feast of Love 8/10

◘ Роберт Бентон ◘ Морган Фриман☻ Грег Киннер
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************

36. Сладкий ноябрь ( Sweet November 7/10

◘ Пэт О’Коннор ☻ Киану Ривз☻Шарлиз Терон☻ Джейсон Айзекс
*****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

37. Лучше не бывает ( As Good as It Gets 7/10

◘ Джеймс Л. Брукс ☻Джек Николсон☻Хелен Хант☻Грег Киннер
****************************************************************************************************************************************************************
38. Целитель Адамс (Patch Adams 6/10


◘ Том Шэдьяк ☻ Робин Уильямс☻Дэниэл Лондон
*******************************************************************************************************************************************
39. Хатико: Самый верный друг (Hachi: A Dog's Tale 6/10

◘ Лассе Халльстрём ☻Ричард Гир☻Джоан Аллен
***************************************************************************************************************************************************
40. Аватар (Avatar 7/10

◘ Джеймс Кэмерон ☻Сэм Уортингтон☻Зои Салдана☻Сигурни Уивер☻Стивен Лэнг
*****************************************************************************************************************************************************

41. Двухсотлетний человек (Bicentennial Man 7/10


◘ Крис Коламбус☻Робин Уильямс☻Эмбет Дэвидц
***********************************************************************************************************************************************
42. Умница Уилл Хантинг (Good Will Hunting 6/10


◘ Гас Ван Сент ☻Мэтт Дэймон☻Робин Уильямс☻Бен Аффлек
******************************************************************************************************************************************

43. Газонокосильщик ( The Lawnmower Man 6/10
► Бретт Леонард ☻ Джефф Фэйи ☻Пирс Броснан
*****************************************************************************************************************************************************

44. Пудра ( Powder 7/10

► Виктор Сальва ☻ Шон Патрик Флэнери ☻Мэри Стинберген
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

45. Пустой дом ( Bin-jip 7/10


► Ким Ки Дук ☻ Ли Сын Ён ☻Ли Хун Кён 
**************************************************************************************************************************************************

46. Куб ( Cube _трилогия 6/10 

► Винченцо Натали ☻ Морис Дин Винт ☻Дэвид Хьюлетт
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

47. Семейка Тененбаум ( The Royal Tenenbaums 6/10


► Уэс Андерсон ☻ Джин Хэкмен ☻Анжелика Хьюстон ☻ Бен Стиллер
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

48. Другие ( The Others 8/10 ██


► Алехандро Аменабар ☻ Николь Кидман ☻Финола Флэнаган ☻ Кристофер Экклстон

******************************************************************************************************************************************************

 49. Она ( Her 6/10


► Спайк Джонс ☻ Хоакин Феникс ☻Скарлетт Йоханссон ☻ Эми Адамс
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

50. Люси ( Lucy 6/10


► Люк Бессон ☻ Скарлетт Йоханссон ☻Морган Фриман ☻ Чхве Мин Сик
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

51. Меланхолия ( Melancholia 6/10


► Ларс фон Триер ☻ Кирстен Данст ☻Шарлотта Генсбур ☻ Кифер Сазерленд 
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

52. Мирный воин ( Peaceful Warrior 8/10 ██


► Виктор Сальва ☻ Скотт Мехловиц ☻Ник Нолти ☻ Эми Смарт
******************************************************************************************************************************************************

53. Не смотри вниз ( No mires para abajo 5/10


► Элисео Субиела ☻ Антонелла Коста ☻Леандро Стивельман ☻ Уго Арана
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

54. Тайны и ложь ( Secrets & Lies 6/10


► Майк Ли ☻ Бренда Блетин ☻Тимоти Сполл ☻ Марианн Жан-Батист
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

55. Клуб «Завтрак» ( The Breakfast Club 6/10 ██


► Джон Хьюз ☻ Эмилио Эстевес ☻Молли Рингуолд ☻ Джадд Нельсон
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

56. Вердикт за деньги ( Runaway Jury 7/10 ██


► Гэри Фледер ☻ Джон Кьюсак ☻Джин Хэкмен ☻ Дастин Хоффман
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

57. Шестое чувство ( The Sixth Sense 7/10 ██


 ► М. Найт Шьямалан ☻ Брюс Уиллис ☻Хэйли Джоэл Осмент ☻Тони Коллетт
*******************************************************************************************************************************************

58. Скафандр и бабочка ( Le scaphandre et le papillon 6/10


► Джулиан Шнабель ☻ Матьё Амальрик ☻Эмманюэль Сенье ☻Мари-Жозе Кроз
*************************************************************************************************************************************************

59. Крестный отец ( The Godfathe_трилогия 7/10 ██


► Френсис Форд Коппола ☻ Марлон Брандо ☻Аль Пачино ☻Роберт де Ниро
*************************************************************************************************************************************************

60. Август ( August: Osage County 6/10


► Джон Уэллс ☻ Мэрил Стрип ☻Джулия Робертс ☻Юэн МакГрегор
*************************************************************************************************************************************************

61. Касаясь пустоты ( Touching the Void 7/10 ██


► Кевин МакДональд ☻ Брендан Маккей ☻Николас Аарон ☻Ричард Хаукинг
************************************************************************************************************************************

62. Приют ( El orfanato 6/10


► Хуан Антонио Байона ☻Белен Руэда ☻Фернандо Кайо ☻Рохер Принсеп
*************************************************************************************************************************************************

63. Гарольд и Мод ( Harold and Maude 5/10

► Хэл Эшби ☻Рут Гордон ☻Бад Корт ☻Вивиан Пиклз 

*************************************************************************************************************************************************

64. Загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона ( The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 7/10


► Дэвид Финчер ☻Брэд Питт ☻Кейт Бланшетт ☻Джулия Ормонд

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************* 

65. Эд Вуд (Ed Wood 5/10 ██


► Тим Бёртон ☻ Джонни Депп ☻Мартин Ландау ☻Сара Джессика Паркер 
******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************* 

66. За бортом ( Overboard 7/10 ██

► Гэрри Маршалл ☻Голди Хоун ☻Курт Рассел ☻Эдвард Херрманн
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

67. Отпетые мошенники ( Dirty Rotten Scoundrels 7/10 ██

► Фрэнк Оз ☻ Стив Мартин ☻ Майкл Кейн ☻Гленн Хедли
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

68. Красота по-американски ( American Beauty 8/10 ██

► Сэм Мендес ☻Кевин Спейси ☻Аннетт Бенинг ☻Тора Бёрч

****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

69. Лучшее предложение ( La migliore offerta 7/10 ██

► Джузеппе Торнаторе ☻ Джеффри Раш ☻Джим Стёрджесс ☻Сильвия Хукс ☻Дональд Сазерленд

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

70. Святоша ( Holy Man 7/10 ██

► Стивен Херек ☻ Эдди Мёрфи ☻Джефф Голдблюм ☻Келли Престон

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

71. Выживший ( The Revenant 7/10 ██

►Алехандро Гонсалес Иньярриту ☻ Леонардо ДиКаприо ☻Том Харди

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## Phoenix

DllPok написал(а):


> вот список некоторых фильмов, что посмотрел и оценил по 10-балной шкале, ̲и̲м̲х̲о̲


Друиды Священного Леса поработали с вами "на славу", теперь вы с ними одной крови


----------



## DllPok

Phoenix написал(а):


> поработали с вами


... а как ж без этого? мы молодые ≈70-летные, все впитываем как губка


----------



## Акаунтер

Посмотрите фильм омерзительная семрка


----------



## Кирилл

Плунжер, ну а ваши впечатления? Видение?


----------



## Кирилл

Акаунтер написал(а):


> Бывает так, что включу какой-нибудь фильм и усну, а просыпаюсь уже на утро. Это не опасно?


Если вы не с открытым окном в подлодке перед боевым выходом спите - то,думаю,не опасно.


Акаунтер написал(а):


> что-то в этом году, нечего такого особенного и не было из фильмов.


Да...что не премьера то лажа))
Механик 2 - лажа.
Отряд самоубийц - лажа
День независимости - лажа
Обитель зла - лажа
Жених - лажа...
... есть один обнадеживающий трейлер)))


----------



## dzu

"Инферно" ..

Земную жизнь пройдя до половины, 
Я очутился в сумрачном лесу...


----------



## Кирилл

Серег,так недавно вышел - онлайн нету ишшо)))
Я в кино ночью усну точно!


----------



## Candellmans

Kиpилл написал(а):


> ... есть один обнадеживающий трейлер)))


трейлер действительно сильный,буду ждать премьеры )))


----------



## dzu

А в кино ..его и смотреть не стоит.Дома,на диване и в ..одиночестве.
+ предварительно - посмотреть первые две части(хотя,они и незаивимы) для представления\понимания ..сюжета и деятельности главного героя (Тома Хенкса).


----------



## Кирилл

Candellmans, не могу вспомнить откуда они скомуниздили это постукивание по динамику пыльному))0


dzu написал(а):


> посмотреть первые две части


Это еще и сериал?
Тогда надо глядеть) Чисто фильм порою урезают по времени - сюжет портят.


----------



## dzu

Код да Винчи,Ангелы и Демоны,
..первые фильмы.


----------



## Кирилл

А,так я смотрел,крутые штуки)


----------



## Phoenix

Такой смотрели ?


----------



## Кирилл

Не) Завтра попробуем)


----------



## Aleksandra

Фильм "Пассажирка" Станислава Говорухина по рассказу Константина Станюковича.

«Пассажирка» TV1000 Русское кино — когда смотреть по ТВ в Ташкенте — Яндекс.Телепрограмма

Константин Михайлович Станюкович. Пассажирка

p. s. На сайте kinopoisk.ru не многие оценили по достоинству этот фильм, а жаль...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Newbie

Кино не всех. Жанр - треш.
Актерский состав для энтого жанра просто чумовой

Мэтт Диллон
Брендан Фрейзер
Винсент Д’Онофрио
Пол Уокер
Элайджа Вуд

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/568532/






P.S. Мне лично фильм показался вполне смотрибельным и интересным. Но опять повторюсь - трешак, т.е. фильм на любителя


----------



## Кирилл

Эластико





Тот самый случай,когда трейлер лучше фильма.
И актеры вроде старались играть,и сюжет можно было вытянуть...но слабо сняли короче.


----------



## Кирилл

dzu написал(а):


> "Инферно" ..


БЛИН вот все неплохо НО! Я не кровожадный и не маньяк ... так ожидаемо снять финал!!! Я такого облома со времен фильмов Ван Дамма не помню!
Капец блин...в остальном,конечно,сюжет от трилогии не отстал,молодцы.


----------



## pnz

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Я не кровожадный и не маньяк ... так ожидаемо снять финал!!!


Хотел, чтобы населению пришел карачун? Продолжение не с кем снимать будет.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну как то опасный момент пролонгировать с уклоном на масштабность и потерю надежды что ли...а то получилось что самый кульминационный отрезок фильма получился самым банальным и неинтересным отрезком.


----------



## Кирилл

Кредо убийцы...Михалков за границу переехал? Такой шлак из такой идеи сделать...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Kиpилл написал(а):


> БЛИН вот все неплохо НО! Я не кровожадный и не маньяк ... так ожидаемо снять финал!!!


Это надо читать. Исключительно читать. В фильме все слишком скомкано. Да и концовка подкачала.


----------



## Кирилл

Да в фильме все вообще подкачало)))
Это, знаешь, как у Головачева - я как узнал что кино сняли очень хотел увидеть, а как увидел то и расстроился)


----------



## Кирилл

Шоу шикарное)


----------



## Grinii

Кирилл написал(а):


> Шоу шикарное)


Хотел глянуть, пишет видео недоступно(((. У всех так или только у меня?


----------



## Theriollaria

Grinii написал(а):


> Хотел глянуть, пишет видео недоступно(((. У всех так или только у меня?


Также


----------



## Moxito R.I.P.

Фиксики - Миксер))


----------



## Groove

Искатели могил. 1 и 2. Супер просто. Ужасы, мистика


----------



## Sergey566

*О фильме:* Взрыв машины в центре Москвы. Двойной агент в недрах российских спецслужб. Международный торговец оружием «под колпаком» у МИ-6. Отравленный в Лондоне диссидент. Монах из Косово, спасающий уникальную икону. Американские ПРО в Восточной Европе. Расстрелянный в Варшаве террорист. Знаменитый российский физик в центре политического скандала. Опасный преступник, живущий в Таллинне под чужим именем и под чужим лицом. Все это — «безумный» мир вокруг них. Он — профессор политологии. Она — «свободная» художница. А между ними странное чувство… очень похожее на любовь.


----------



## Sergey566

*О фильме:* Они встретились в современной Москве. Один – учитель из Китая, другой – бывший сотрудник МВД, уволенный за свой неуправляемый характер. Сейчас он подрабатывает в злачных местах Москвы, где заправляют выходцы из Китая, Вьетнама и других стран дальнего зарубежья. Китайский учитель прилетает в Россию, чтобы найти свою пропавшую дочь. Он не знает ни языка, ни страны, ни законов. Ему нужен помощник, которым становится Данила. Впереди их ждет столкновение с китайским преступным синдикатом. Спокойный и рассудительный, цитирующий Лаоцзы, китайский учитель и «безбашенный», любитель русского рэпа, бывший РУБОПовец действуют спонтанно, неожиданно и не всегда логично. Они открывают для себя мир, недоступный для глаз простого москвича. Мир китайцев в Москве – это государство в государстве. Со своими законами, правилами и порядками. И если днём вся огромная армия китайских мигрантов работает на рынках, в ресторанах и своих магазинчиках, *то ночью начинается совершенно другая жизнь, о которой жители столицы даже и не подозревают. Что же такое четвертая смена?*


----------



## Sergey566

Посмотрел наш сериал ---*ЧЁРНАЯ ЛЕСТНИЦА* !! и вот вопрос что частные детективы (с помощниками) могут УБИВАТЬ людей ??


----------



## machito

@Sergey566, спроси что нибудь проще, фильмы от реальности находятся в сантиметрах


----------



## Sergey566

М да фильмы щя не те ))) что были раньше


----------



## Sergey566

Дааааааа Китайцы страшные люди ))) Скачал тут фильм *"Четвёртая смена"





*


----------



## Sergey566

фильм про МММ


----------



## Sergey566

Вот на тему дня !! (ещё снято в 2018 г. )


----------



## Candellmans

Подборка вдохновляющих и мотивирующих фильмов​Пост опубликован в блогах iXBT.com, его автор не имеет отношения к редакции iXBT.com
10 фильмов о том, что нужно жить здесь и сейчас, никогда нельзя сдаваться и никогда не поздно осуществить свою мечту. Всем приятного просмотра!





Стажёр (2015)​




Пенсионеру Бенджамину Уиттакеру уже 70 лет, он потерял жену, а его семья живет за тысячу верст от него. Бен понимает, что не может сидеть на месте и обязан найти себе какое-то занятие. Поэтому когда он видит объявление о приёме стажёров в интернет-магазин женской одежды «About the Fit», тут же откликается на него. Его назначают помощником самой Джулс, основательницей и владелицей магазина. Коллектив и сама Джулс относятся с очевидным скептицизмом по отношению к пожилому стажеру. Но вскоре мудрый и смекалистый мужчина вливается в обстановку и вносит свою лепту в судьбу «About the Fit» и его сотрудников. 







​Последний отпуск (2006)​




Джорджия Бёрд застенчивая продавщица кухонной утвари которая проживает в Новом Орлеане и в своих мечтах о лучшей жизни. Девушка с любовью ведет дневник желаний, где открывает свой ресторан, едет в отпуск и выходит замуж, за своего коллегу Шона, который об этом ещё не знает. Возможно ничего и не изменилось бы, если бы однажды Джорджии не диагностировали смертельную болезнь и то, что ей осталось жить всего неделю. Она берет все свои сбережения, увольняется и отправляется на знаменитый курорт в роскошный отель. По прибытию главную героиню по ошибке принимают за эксцентричную миллионершу и она решает подыграть, так как терять уже нечего.






​Терминал (2004)​




Трагикомедия основана на реальной автобиографии иранца Мехрана Карими Нассери, который восемнадцать лет прожил в аэропорту. В центре сюжета Виктор Наворски, который прилетает в Нью-Йорк. Еще в самолете его виза аннулируется. Во время полета в его стране Кракожии происходит военный переворот и теперь её официально не существует. В связи с этим событием Виктор не может пройти паспортный контроль, но и улететь обратно тоже не может. Главный герой застревает в аэропорту без каких-либо знаний английского языка, а начальник службы безопасности пытается всячески избавиться от него.






​1+1 (2011)​




Филлип богатый аристократ и бизнесмен, вынужден коротать свои дни в инвалидном кресле. Из-за несчастного случая мужчина остался парализован и ему необходим уход сиделки. Дрисс чернокожий парень, который недавно вышел из тюрьмы. Он хамоватый и самобытный человек, которому не нужна работа, лишь пособие по безработице. Из всех «правильных» кандидатов на должность Филлип выбирает Дрисса. Его естественность и нетактичность, кажется глотком свежего воздуха в чопорном дворце аристократа. Дриссу удаётся заставить мужчину вновь почувствовать любовь к жизни.






​В погоне за счастьем (2006)​




Биографический фильм, основанный на реальных событиях человека, который прошёл путь от бедного торгового представителя до успешного брокера. Крис Гарднер главный герой, живёт со своей женой Линдой и сыном Кристофером в Сан-Франциско. Они еле сводят концы с концами. В конечно счете жена бросает семью и уезжает на заработки в Нью-Йорк. Крис и Кристофер остаются одни, без денег и вынуждены спать на улице, а когда повезет в приюте. Мужчине подворачивается шанс пройти стажировку, где только один из 20 стажеров будет трудоустроен на высокооплачиваемую должность. Но проблема в том, что стажировка не оплачиваемая и длится пол года. Крис решает во что бы то ни стало завершить программу стажировки и получить работу.






​Эрин Брокович (2000)​




Биографический фильм-байопик, основанный на реальной истории правозащитницы Эрин Брокович, боровшейся за права жителей сообщества Хинкли против корпорации, загрязнявшей грунтовые воды города хромом, который вызывал онкологические заболевания у горожан. Эрин Брокович мать одиночка, с тремя детьми на руках, без гроша в кармане, без образования и в поисках хоть какой-нибудь работы. Однажды по стечению обстоятельств она пересекается с адвокатом Эдом Мэзри, который проиграл дело в суде из-за грубого поведения подопечной. Эрин своей напористостью добивается, чтобы её взяли в отдел и становится юристом-самоучкой. Вскоре она выходит на крупную корпорацию, которая травит людей хромом, загрязняя окружающую среду. Она приложит все усилия, обаяние и смекалку, чтобы добиться справедливости для мирных жителей и лучшей жизни для своей семьи.






​Билли Эллиот (2000)​




Фильм рассказывает о том, что всегда нужно слушать своё сердце и ни смотря ни на что идти к своей мечте. Юный Билли Эллиот проживает со своим отцом Джекки, братом Томом и бабушкой Нэнси. Отец и брат работают шахтерами, а Билли отдают на бокс, ведь это истинно мужской вид спорта. Но мальчика совсем не интересует этот бокс и всё его внимание приковано к балетному классу, занятия которого вынужденно проходят в тренажёрном зале. Теперь вместо оплаченной секции по боксу, Билли тайно ходит заниматься балетом, ведь если отец прознает о его увлечении, то придёт в ярость.






​Вид сверху лучше (2003)​




Провинциалка Донна Дженсон мечтает стать стюардессой, она буквально живёт мыслями о небе и полетах. Однажды её увольняют с работы, а её кумир Салли Вестон с экрана телевизора призывает к переменам! Девушка решает, что это знак и пора что-то менять. Донна усердно готовится и штудирует все возможные книги для прохождения экзамена бортпроводниц. Ей предстоит пройти долгий и тернистый путь, где главную героиню ждут подлость и предательство.






​Это очень забавная история (2010)​




16-летний Крейг не может справиться с трудностями, которые навалились на него в подростковом возрасте и впадает в клиническую депрессию. Родители не считают его состояние чем-то серьезным и с головой уходят в работу. В конечном итоге парень попадает в психиатрическую лечебницу. Отделение для подростков закрыто на ремонт, поэтому Крейга направляют во взрослое отделение, где он знакомится с новой компанией. За эти 5 дней в лечебнице ему предстоит разобраться в себе и узнать много нового о взрослой жизни, любви и дружбе.






​Достучаться до небес (1997)​




Мартин и Руди две противоположности. Их сводит судьба в больничной палате, где они обсуждают свои смертельные диагнозы. Как вдруг Мартин выясняет, что Руди еще ни разу за всю свою жизни не был на море. Перед смертью напоследок он просто обязан там побывать. Парни решаются на последнюю авантюру в своей жизни и угоняют машину у главаря мафии. Они отправляются к побережью, чтобы выполнить последнее желание.







Пост опубликован в блогах iXBT.com, его автор не имеет отношения к редакции iXBT.com


----------

